# NORTH EAST 44" MOONROOFS



## brett

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

PM sent homie


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 18 2007, 04:38 PM~8818682
> *PM sent homie
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

upstate in the house !


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 20 2007, 08:05 AM~8831295
> *upstate in the house !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

brett the flange master mc


----------



## jevonniespapi

thats some good shit...


----------



## rollinniagara

he is damn good too !


----------



## rollinniagara

whats goin on brett i have a little project u have to come check out when i get home


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Sep 21 2007, 06:35 PM~8843454
> *whats goin on brett i have a little project u have to come check out when i get home
> *


sup jimmay! when you gettin home? was gonna head west saturday , but my pos truck may not be ready for such a trip


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 21 2007, 08:55 PM~8843550
> *sup jimmay!  when you gettin home? was gonna head west saturday , but my pos truck may not be ready for such a trip
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 21 2007, 07:56 PM~8843843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 its not THAT funny


----------



## rollinniagara

so get on a plane , i should be back home in about 3 or 4 weeks top secret shit goin on !


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 22 2007, 12:59 PM~8847166
> *its not THAT funny
> 
> *


um yes it is :angry:


----------



## capriceman75

whats a flange and where can i buy weather seals for my 44


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 24 2007, 11:25 AM~8858480
> *whats a flange and where can i buy weather seals for my 44
> *


flanging is a technigue of bending the roof metal on a cut edge to form the inner lip jamb of where the glass sits, holler at mr.lac for dem seals!


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 24 2007, 11:54 AM~8858667
> *flanging is a technigue of bending the roof metal on a cut edge to form the inner lip jamb of where the glass sits, holler at mr.lac for dem seals!
> *


i sent mr.lac a p.m but he did'nt get back with me or just blew me off,lol


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 24 2007, 04:10 PM~8860686
> *i sent mr.lac a p.m but he did'nt get back with me or just blew me off,lol
> *


 thanks MR.LAC , my caddy belt molding rubber showed up , :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 24 2007, 07:15 PM~8861141
> *mr lacs a busy guy and dont get on here as much as some people do :biggrin:
> *


is that supposed to be a stab at me?.....









































 im forum pimpin


----------



## capriceman75

hey brett,do you have the piece of sheet metal from around the 44inch moon roof for sale if so how much shipped to cincinnati,oh 45240


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 27 2007, 09:29 AM~8880288
> *hey brett,do you have the piece of sheet metal from around the 44inch moon roof for sale if so how much shipped to cincinnati,oh 45240
> *


the roof sheet metal I have but i cant spare a brace ,maybe part of one


----------



## brett

hotcakes


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 6 2007, 01:58 PM~8943926
> *hotcakes
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

hey TODD post up that lil "extra" I hooked you up with homie. :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 16 2007, 10:59 PM~9018690
> *hey TODD post up that lil "extra" I hooked you up with homie. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9018690
> *hey TODD post up that lil "extra" I hooked you up with homie. :cheesy:
> *


the suspense is gettin to me :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 16 2007, 11:59 PM~9018690
> *hey TODD post up that lil "extra" I hooked you up with homie. :cheesy:
> *


i cant.....ill get banned AGAIN!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 17 2007, 12:44 PM~9022764
> *i cant.....ill get banned AGAIN!
> *


oh IT porn?


----------



## southside groovin

how do i measure to find out how big my moonroof is? diagonal or across? just the glass or the whole assembly?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 17 2007, 05:06 PM~9023852
> *oh IT porn?
> *


gay porn.....wifey bout puked


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 17 2007, 05:34 PM~9024090
> *gay porn.....wifey bout puked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 17 2007, 05:42 PM~9024130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just wait till you get the first issue of your subscription


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 17 2007, 03:19 PM~9023959
> *how do i measure to find out how big my moonroof is? diagonal or across? just the glass or the whole assembly?
> *


 44 inches side to side


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

fo-fo ....mofo's


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 17 2007, 06:41 PM~9025395
> *fo-fo ....mofo's
> *


you a brother wease fan?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 18 2007, 01:48 PM~8818305
> *how bout a steel one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

I need one of those steel 44'' moon roofs.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 17 2007, 08:05 PM~9026014
> *:0
> 
> I need one of those steel 44'' moon roofs.
> *


I can make another one :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 17 2007, 09:57 PM~9025937
> *you a brother wease fan?
> *


----------



## capriceman75

hey brett how much to make me a flange


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

what if he said 500$


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 18 2007, 11:37 AM~9030028
> *hey brett how much to make me a flange
> *


 5000 [email protected]! or $500 for an install :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9018690
> *hey TODD post up that lil "extra" I hooked you up with homie. :cheesy:
> *


this is for moonroofs not homos  :uh:


----------



## brett

keep it up top


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 18 2007, 08:51 PM~9033511
> *this is for moonroofs not homos   :uh:
> *


YEP,DANS A QUEER


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 22 2007, 08:55 PM~9060329
> *YEP,DANS A QUEER
> *


it's only gay if we kiss TODD


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 22 2007, 08:10 PM~9060925
> *it's only gay if we kiss TODD
> *


wow  :dunno: :loco:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Oct 22 2007, 10:10 PM~9060925
> *it's only gay if we kiss TODD
> *


 :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 22 2007, 10:34 PM~9061145
> *wow   :dunno:  :loco:
> *


i told you so!


----------



## brett

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 24 2007, 11:35 AM~9072936
> *TO MUCH INFO IN THAT PIC,ID REMOVE IT IF I WAS YOU!
> *


  what pic :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:dunno:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Sep 21 2007, 06:35 PM~8843454
> *whats goin on brett i have a little project u have to come check out when i get home
> *


vinnie told me :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 20 2007, 08:05 AM~8831295
> *upstate in the house !
> *


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8858667
> *flanging is a technigue of bending the roof metal on a cut edge to form the inner lip jamb of where the glass sits, holler at mr.lac for dem seals!
> *


 :werd: 
grabbed a 42 :biggrin: can hardly tell the diff 42 is tan ,behind is a red 44 skin


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 24 2007, 05:15 PM~8861141
> *thanks MR.LAC , my caddy belt molding rubber showed up ,  :0
> *


----------



## brett

double


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 18 2007, 06:14 PM~9033230
> *what if he said 500$
> *


then ID be a dummy :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Sep 21 2007, 09:53 AM~8840022
> *thats some good shit...
> *


:thumbsup: page 4 girls


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 17 2007, 03:19 PM~9023959
> *how do i measure to find out how big my moonroof is? diagonal or across? just the glass or the whole assembly?
> *


 side to side 44 INCHES :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 17 2007, 08:05 PM~9026014
> *:0
> 
> I need one of those steel 44'' moon roofs.
> *


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 17 2007, 06:41 PM~9025395
> *fo-fo ....mofo's
> *


----------



## brett

PLP'n


----------



## capriceman75

brett,how much does patterns usally run "price wise" on a lac like the patterns in the 2nd pic up..


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 26 2007, 09:52 AM~9088420
> *brett,how much does patterns usally run "price wise" on a lac like the patterns in the 2nd pic up..
> *


 :dunno: those are my first attempt on my car


----------



## capriceman75

:wow: daaaay'um how much would a attempt on my car be,lol


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 26 2007, 11:30 PM~9093204
> *:wow:  daaaay'um how much would a attempt on my car be,lol
> *


a deal if you want moonroof and patterns done :0


----------



## capriceman75

here we go,lol im not even sure about how much and getting transportation would even be their and back.somethen i have to look into.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 27 2007, 10:52 AM~9095109
> *here we go,lol im not even sure about how much and getting transportation would even be their and back.somethen i have to look into.
> *


do you have a spot to work on the car , power and air , ?


----------



## rollinniagara

hey brett how much for a roof in my car


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Nov 1 2007, 08:23 PM~9133914
> *hey brett how much for a roof in my car
> *


 :0


----------



## capriceman75




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Nov 1 2007, 06:23 PM~9133914
> *hey brett how much for a roof in my car
> *


 cheep cheep , dont you need a car w/ a roof tho :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Sep 24 2007, 02:10 PM~8860686-->
> 
> 
> 
> i sent mr.lac a p.m but he did'nt get back with me or just blew me off,lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will have those brand new 42'' & 44'' weather seals 4 sale soon.
> 
> just stay posted.
> <!--QuoteBegin-brett_@Sep 24 2007, 03:15 PM~8861141
> *thanks MR.LAC , my caddy belt molding rubber showed up ,  :0
> *


Did you slap them bitches on on yet?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

somebody let me know where or who I can get seals for a 44 from.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Nov 3 2007, 09:07 PM~9149180
> *somebody let me know where or who I can get seals for a 44 from.
> *


Just stay stay posted....  :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 12:08 AM~9149191
> *Just stay stay posted....   :biggrin:
> *


please let me how much a set would be for a 44


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 3 2007, 10:54 PM~9149121
> *I will have those brand new 42'' & 44'' weather seals 4 sale soon.
> 
> just stay posted.    put me on the list for those before you sell out
> 
> Did you slap them bitches on on yet?? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 nah man , I gaotta straighten and polish all my trim first :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 5 2007, 03:41 PM~9159037
> *
> *


----------



## Mark

i have some questions. my 80 Mark VI didn't get ordered with the 44" and i would like one. 
will the head liner and hide away sliding panel be included in the price and work? will there be any need for paint work once its it or is it done will out hurting the paint? as the paint on my car is very nice for a 27 year old car.
do i need to bring my car to NY or can you come fly over the Indiana and get it done? what kinda cost are we looking at?  let me know.


----------



## cleAn85

how do you measure a moonroof? from side to side or diagnolly?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 6 2007, 02:14 PM~9168001
> *i have some questions. my 80 Mark VI didn't get ordered with the 44" and i would like one.
> will the head liner and hide away sliding panel be included in the price and work? will there be any need for paint work once its it or is it done will out hurting the paint? as the paint on my car is very nice for a 27 year old car.
> do i need to bring my car to NY or can you come fly over the Indiana and get it done? what kinda cost are we looking at?   let me know.
> *




that is a shame ,a mark 6 witout a 44  
the slidr is part of the deal ,allthough I dont do the headliner...
second is the roof will need repaint ,cant fold steel w/out damaging the paint...
if you bring it to ny ,I do it for 900...
as far as traveling ,Im not sure on that yet...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 6 2007, 07:29 PM~9170343
> *that is a shame ,a mark 6 witout a 44
> the slidr is part of the deal ,allthough I dont do the headliner...
> second is the roof will need repaint ,cant fold steel w/out damaging the paint...
> if you bring it to ny ,I do it for 900...
> as far as traveling ,Im not sure on that yet...
> *


i know, the dude ordered it with out the moon AND the stainless rockers. :angry: he original ordered a coupe Deville, but was sold under so he ordered a lincoln. im the 2nd owner. 
how long does it take you to do a roof?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Nov 6 2007, 06:06 PM~9169707
> *how do you measure a moonroof? from side to side or diagnolly?
> *


side to side.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 6 2007, 03:14 PM~9168001
> *i have some questions. my 80 Mark VI didn't get ordered with the 44" and i would like one.
> will the head liner and hide away sliding panel be included in the price and work? will there be any need for paint work once its it or is it done will out hurting the paint? as the paint on my car is very nice for a 27 year old car.
> do i need to bring my car to NY or can you come fly over the Indiana and get it done? what kinda cost are we looking at?   let me know.
> *


where you at in indy..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 7 2007, 05:31 PM~9177638
> *where you at in indy..
> *


i dont live in indy. i am about 20 min from the IU campus in bloomington


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 4 2007, 04:19 PM~9153032
> * put me on the list for those before you sell out  nah man , I gaotta straighten and polish all my trim first :biggrin:
> *


Sure will.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 8 2007, 06:44 PM~9185865
> *ttt
> *


  picked up a monte today :biggrin:


----------



## lowridn63

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 25 2007, 03:17 PM~9083452
> *PLP'n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hudson walmart? rep. ROCHESTER!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by lowridn63_@Nov 11 2007, 12:10 PM~9202835
> *hudson walmart? rep. ROCHESTER!!
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 9 2007, 05:55 PM~9192750
> *  picked up a monte today :biggrin:
> *


what year :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i think its an 85


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 11 2007, 04:00 PM~9204468
> *i think its an 85
> *


 :biggrin: yessir 4.3 70000 miles :0 
will get a 42 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

....


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Nov 11 2007, 07:11 PM~9205474
> *yea yea yea i really want a 44  ......but that 42 in bigpimpins monte does look nice
> *


 :yes: good fit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 11 2007, 10:29 PM~9206072
> *:yes: good fit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

OKAY! I got prices on the 42'' and the 44'' weather seal PM me more information. uffin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 14 2007, 02:38 AM~9224215
> *OKAY! I got prices on the 42'' and the 44'' weather seal PM me more information. uffin:
> *


 :uh: can we skip the PMs and post the info ? much easier


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 16 2007, 02:20 PM~9243496
> *:uh: can we skip the PMs and post the info ?  much easier
> *


I need the size of the weather seal on the front and back of the moon roofs and A detail picture of your moon roof's Homies......So post them up!!!!!

Their is *OG * and After market weather seal for the *42"" * moon roofs But, for the* 44''* their is* ONLY OG's weather seal* ......NO after market .  

Also for the *44''* moon roofs their is 3 different sizes for the back of the moon roof... so find out the correct size you need Homies ...but like I said post up pictures of the moon roofs and weather seals. so it makes it easier to see witch one you need


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 11:48 PM~9246254
> *I need the size of the weather seal on the front and back of the moon roofs and A detail picture of your moon roof's Homies......So post them up!!!!!
> 
> Their is OG  and After market weather seal for the 42""  moon roofs But, for the 44''  their is ONLY OG's weather seal ......NO after market .
> 
> Also for the 44''  moon roofs their is 3 different sizes for the back of the moon roof... so find out the correct size you need Homies ...but like I said post up pictures of the moon roofs and weather seals. so it makes it easier to see witch one you need
> *


 damn ahright man , will get some pics


----------



## jayoldschool

Brett, what's everyone doing with the headiners? The cars with the factory Astro roof option get a different headliner that is lower and gives room for the slider. What are your guys doing? Any pics for us?


----------



## MR.LAC

Bump!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 19 2007, 01:01 PM~9259487
> *Bump!
> *











heres what all the rear seals look like , the ones around the roof all the same too, bottom has metal teeth that wrap around the flanged roof...
I showed you mine ,now lets see yours :biggrin: 
I wanna see my options before I buy.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Nov 17 2007, 09:03 PM~9250301
> *Brett, what's everyone doing with the headiners?  The cars with the factory Astro roof option get a different headliner that is lower and gives room for the slider.  What are your guys doing?  Any pics for us?
> *


 I still dont have mine done ,but was just gonna use foam pad directly on the sunroof tub and material over that , theres no room for a headliner board . the tub is about even with the side roof bracing ,so its just a flat headliner.


----------



## brett




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 22 2007, 06:40 AM~9280831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what all the rear seals look like , the ones around the roof all the same too, bottom has metal teeth that wrap around the flanged roof...
> I showed you mine ,now lets see yours  :biggrin:
> I wanna see my options before I buy.
> *


Do you need both??? and I need a better picture then the one you posted homie.


----------



## brett

man dont worry bout it then , unless you wanna show me what you got and i will choose ,otherwise ,thanks n e ways...
im not buying any if I dont know what IM getting


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 22 2007, 05:13 PM~9284140
> *man dont worry bout it then , unless you wanna show me what you got and i will choose ,otherwise ,thanks n e ways...
> im not buying any if I dont know what IM getting
> *


Ok, then....I will post them up in the for SALE forum when I get them soon.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 22 2007, 07:18 PM~9284173
> *Ok, then....I will post them up in the for SALE forum when I get them soon.
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 22 2007, 05:23 PM~9284202
> *
> *


  Keep your eyes open....


----------



## capriceman75

alteast give us a "price range"


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 24 2007, 10:39 AM~9293429
> *alteast give us a "price range"
> *


 i think he likes pms


----------



## MR.LAC

I have the price list some were around here. I need to look for it then, I will post up the prices.


----------



## implala66

brett,
will a 44 fit on a 66 Impala? if not what size do you suggest. Also how many inches from the window trim should be the oppening for the moonrrof.

OB


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Nov 27 2007, 10:05 PM~9320522
> *brett,
> will a 44 fit on a 66 Impala? if not what size do you suggest. Also how many inches from the window trim should be the oppening for the moonrrof.
> 
> OB
> *


 yes it will fit , as far as where , wherever it gonna fits :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh:


----------



## brett

:uh: :wave:


----------



## brett

going out of buisiness sale  for page 7 homies
hit it up rob
do work


----------



## brett

:uh: I cant keep up w/ the high demand :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 24 2007, 09:11 PM~9296862
> *I have the price list some were around here. I need to look for it then, I will post up the prices.
> *


  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## brett

> shoulda done T -Tops :angry:


----------



## brett

:uh: okay thats e-nuff
im done now
:biggrin: maybe


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> shoulda done T -Tops :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:
Click to expand...


----------



## brett




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 29 2007, 05:24 PM~9335352
> *  :dunno:  :uh:
> *


I remember that they are NOT cheap but, As soonest i have some spare time to look around for the price list, I will post the prices...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## westsidehydros

its not a going out of business sale, its a "going out FOR business sale"

fuckin fakers.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 1 2007, 02:49 PM~9349311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 1 2007, 03:01 PM~9349406
> *its not a going out of business sale, its a "going out FOR business sale"
> 
> fuckin fakers.
> *


 :biggrin: Pete ~ my first and last install,it was a good run


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 1 2007, 08:44 PM~9350511
> *:biggrin: Pete ~ my first and last install,it was a good run
> *


dont close shop till i get the buick done :nosad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 1 2007, 05:01 PM~9349406
> *its not a going out of business sale, its a "going out FOR business sale"
> 
> fuckin fakers.
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sup fellas


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 1 2007, 06:57 PM~9350606
> *sup fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


buildin donks yo


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 1 2007, 09:14 PM~9350687
> *buildin donks yo
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

went and looked at thar white roadster :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 1 2007, 09:23 PM~9351379
> *went and looked at thar white roadster :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 donks


----------



## westsidehydros

"MAN, IT SUCKS ON THE EAST COAST...CALI HAS ALL THE HOOK-UPS....I WISH WE HAD SOMEONE AROUND HERE THAT COULD DO MOONROOFS"

well, we can, so no more excuses

"YEAH BUT I WANT CUSTOME PAINT TOO"

well thats not a problem either

"AND I NEED SOME GOOD HYDROS"

thats not a problem

"IM A LITTLE SHORT ON MONEY"

we can do it 500 bucks cheaper than other places

"ITS TOO FAR"

we can travel

I SUCK

yup

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

:roflmao: 

thats how it is , dude told me WNY was too far from ohio,,, OMG good luck  

oh well .I have a lifetime supply of moonroofs for me and my homies :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 2 2007, 02:05 PM~9354529
> *"MAN, IT SUCKS ON THE EAST COAST...CALI HAS ALL THE HOOK-UPS....I WISH WE HAD SOMEONE AROUND HERE THAT COULD DO MOONROOFS"
> 
> well, we can, so no more excuses
> 
> "YEAH BUT I WANT CUSTOME PAINT TOO"
> 
> well thats not a problem either
> 
> "AND I NEED SOME GOOD HYDROS"
> 
> thats not a problem
> 
> "IM A LITTLE SHORT ON MONEY"
> 
> we can do it 500 bucks cheaper than other places
> 
> "ITS TOO FAR"
> 
> we can travel
> 
> I SUCK
> 
> yup
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how you gonna post our private conversastions? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 2 2007, 02:41 PM~9354674
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats how it is , dude told me WNY was too far from ohio,,, OMG  good luck
> 
> oh well .I have a lifetime supply of moonroofs for me and my homies :biggrin:
> *


lucky mofo's


----------



## Mark

question, if i was to make plans to roll to NY with my lincoln, how long should i plan to stay around till my car gets done? and can i hang around while you do it?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 3 2007, 11:36 AM~9362297
> *question, if i was to make plans to roll to NY with  my lincoln, how long should i plan to stay around till my car gets done? and can i hang around while you do it?
> *


 I can do it over a weekend , and you can hang out and help :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 3 2007, 01:36 PM~9362297
> *question, if i was to make plans to roll to NY with  my lincoln, how long should i plan to stay around till my car gets done? and can i hang around while you do it?
> *


bring a tent and camp out in the parking lot


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 3 2007, 06:38 PM~9364528
> *I can do it over a weekend , and you can hang out and help :biggrin:
> *



mmmmmm Jims Steak Out


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 4 2007, 07:18 AM~9369856
> *mmmmmm Jims Steak Out
> *


 :biggrin: always man


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 12 2007, 09:56 AM~9433962
> *:biggrin:
> *


  updates coming ,ima finish an install this week


----------



## abel




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 15 2007, 04:34 PM~9460511
> * updates coming ,ima finish an install this week
> *


been workin on some moldins,so I can get screwed over on ebay :uh: 
and the montes on ebay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## brett

gettin this track refurbed , for the 64 ... needed to disect ,repair some rust , clean and regrease the tracks :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh: pics are f'n up :angry:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 16 2007, 01:06 PM~9464671
> *:uh: pics are f'n up :angry:
> *


  they up now ,,,more install pics this week


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 17 2007, 04:27 AM~9468123
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh: __________________________________ :biggrin:


----------



## brett

t+T


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 25 2007, 04:05 PM~9083362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO BRETT YA GOT ANY MORE PICTS OF THAT REGAL HE PAINTED THATS THE HOTTIST JOB I EVER SEEN ON A REGAL SO FAR~!!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 24 2007, 09:48 AM~9520167
> *YO BRETT YA GOT ANY MORE PICTS OF THAT REGAL HE PAINTED THATS THE HOTTIST JOB I EVER SEEN ON A REGAL SO FAR~!!!
> *


here u go , candyman


----------



## drasticbean

bump to the top


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

Id like to make an OHIO trip soon if anyone I talked w/ before is ready have an install done ... PM me for details :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 24 2007, 10:59 AM~9520901
> *here u go ,  candyman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL ANY SHOW PIX YET? HOW OLD IS THIS PAINTJOB?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 29 2007, 09:07 AM~9557325
> *ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL ANY SHOW PIX YET? HOW OLD IS THIS PAINTJOB?
> *



both the impala and regal were done in june ,candyman got em done in less than a week :0 
I dont think the regal was at any shows ,just the rollerz only picnic.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

JESUS IM FUCKIN IN LOVE~ THE FRESHEST REG PAINT JOB I SEEN~! THATS HOW I WOULD DO MY SHIT NOW ALL I HAVE TO DO IS LEAR NOW TO FUCKIN ROCK A GUN


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 30 2007, 07:21 PM~9566763
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

bump


----------



## FreddieD

Brett, hit me up.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jan 5 2008, 08:47 PM~9616709
> *Brett, hit me up.
> *


 yup I did 


IM heading to NORTH CAROLINA in 2 weeks ,anybody need anything :biggrin:


----------



## brett

lil update kit pieced together over in BUF at WESTSIDE HYDRAULICS


----------



## brett

:uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 24 2007, 07:56 PM~9523945
> *bump to the top
> *


 :0 
fresh set of panels goin out


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 9 2008, 07:55 PM~9653685
> *:0
> fresh set of panels goin out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I WILL LIKE TO SEE YOUR WORK ON THE THOSE PLASTICS WERE THE DOOR JAM MEETS... ANY PICS?? :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 9 2008, 10:42 PM~9654278
> *I WILL LIKE TO SEE YOUR WORK ON THE THOSE PLASTICS WERE THE DOOR JAM MEETS... ANY PICS??  :biggrin:
> *


 here you go man , how bout them roof seals ,you got em ? pics?


----------



## brett

double poster :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 9 2008, 09:39 PM~9654831
> *here you go man , how bout them roof seals ,you got em ? pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! For what sized moon roof do you need them for? :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 9 2008, 11:57 PM~9654966
> *NICE!!!! For what sized moon roof do you need them for? :biggrin:
> *


 thanks !!! now come on now , 44's I needs


----------



## drasticbean

*hmmmm...
i'm thinking......  *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2008, 07:58 PM~9663419
> *hmmmm...
> i'm thinking......
> *


OF?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 10 2008, 02:41 PM~9660389
> *thanks !!!  now come on now , 44's I needs
> *


PM sent !!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 11 2008, 12:06 AM~9664184
> *OF?
> *


taking a trip up north ,where its really cold...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 12 2008, 11:44 AM~9675367
> *taking a trip up north ,where its really cold...
> *


 its warm and cozy in my shop :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

You ready to trade?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 12 2008, 01:44 PM~9675367
> *taking a trip up north ,where its really cold...
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## Dylante63

those mouldings look great :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 14 2008, 04:32 PM~9693184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh damn so there is 3 seals , which ones do you have ? the felt one in left of this pic or the rubber on the right side?
most important I need are the seal that goes on the roof , but it would be nice to have some of these as well...
or is this rear seal one piece... :biggrin: thanks homie  


and thanks dylante


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 14 2008, 04:22 PM~9694115
> *oh damn so there is 3 seals , which ones do you have ?  the felt one in left of this pic or the rubber on the right side?
> most important I need are the seal that goes on the roof , but it would be nice to have some of these as well...
> or is this rear seal one piece...  :biggrin:  thanks homie
> 
> *


I have both NOS weather seals, the seal that go's on the roof and the rear seal witch is a One piece weather seal like the one in the picture


----------



## MR.LAC

Back weather seal










front 3/4


----------



## drasticbean

big bump....


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2008, 11:32 PM~9706570
> *big bump....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry homie


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 16 2008, 10:53 PM~9714454
> *great talkin w/ ya bro  ,,,  I will hook it up
> *


shhhhhhh........

we didnt talk.. :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC

~42" & 44" MOON ROOF WEATHER SEAL~ :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 17 2008, 01:41 AM~9716584
> *~42" & 44" MOON ROOF WEATHER SEAL~ :biggrin:
> *


 whats up man ? you never called back  well do our orig deal , but how bout 2 front roof ,and 1 rear seal on the glass.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 17 2008, 02:14 PM~9720044
> *whats up man ? you never called back     well do our orig deal , but how bout 2 front roof ,and 1 rear seal on the glass.
> *


Sorry homie.... I been bizzy but, yeah no problem. I could do TWO 3/4 front weather seals and ONE rear weather seal instead of the original deal.


----------



## Dino




----------



## Dino

you are slacking dog

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2008, 08:38 AM~9811374
> *you are slacking dog
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


both my cars are 44'd , im ready whenever someone shows up :biggrin: 
and ive made 3 sets of euro moldings since the first of the year ,and 3 more bout to be done in 2 weeks , but no new moonroofs yet


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8818305
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

Will a 44 fit on a Landau top of a two door 79 caprice?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 17 2008, 03:03 AM~9961740
> *Will a 44 fit on a Landau top of a two door 79 caprice?
> *


yes it will :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 17 2008, 02:38 PM~9963564
> *yes it will :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO BRETT GET AT ME ABOUT ONE OF MY REGALS WE TALKED ABOUT~


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 18 2008, 11:44 PM~9974677
> *Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that a 42?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2008, 08:01 AM~9977252
> *isnt that a 42?
> *


How do you measure it? If it is a 42 even better. I was thinking a 44 would be stretching it with my landau top.


----------



## beemc

im looking for a 44 for my 63 does anybody have one for sale and willing to ship ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 19 2008, 09:14 AM~9977277
> *How do you measure it? If it is a 42 even better. I was thinking a 44 would be stretching it with my landau top.
> *


you will have to wait for brett but i think they are basicly the same size glass just shaped a little diff but the opening when the glass is opened is smaller than a "44"


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2008, 08:53 AM~9977529
> *you will have to wait for brett but i think they are basicly the same size glass just shaped a little diff  but the opening when the glass is opened is smaller than a "44"
> *


 both sizes tracks are very close , a 42 measures 44 diagnally and a 44 is 44 across, and 42 is actually longer glass from front to back , so you arent savin any room on your roof , thay both big , :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 PM~9974677
> *Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 and that looks like a square one ,not a 42 or 44


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i was thinkin the 42 was the square ones


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 19 2008, 05:46 PM~9980560
> *i was thinkin the 42 was the square ones
> *


 no man 42s have the same curve in front as a 4


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 19 2008, 10:27 PM~9981822
> *no man 42s have the same curve in front as a 4
> *


aww i see,im a little wiser now! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2008, 07:40 AM~9985048
> *aww i see,im a little wiser now! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 24 2007, 11:59 AM~9520901
> *here u go ,   candyman
> 
> *


umm that pic could be removed for reasons that cannot be discussed please


----------



## drasticbean

*bump for great work*


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 29 2008, 04:36 PM~9814587
> *both my cars are 44'd  ,  im ready whenever someone shows up :biggrin:
> and ive made 3 sets of euro moldings since the first of the year ,and 3 more bout to be done in 2 weeks ,  but no new moonroofs yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 29 2008, 05:36 PM~9814587
> *both my cars are 44'd  ,  im ready whenever someone shows up :biggrin:
> and ive made 3 sets of euro moldings since the first of the year ,and 3 more bout to be done in 2 weeks ,  but no new moonroofs yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of these days when im not broke :biggrin: i hope its getting the car there that cost the most


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 25 2008, 09:53 PM~10029785
> *one of these days when im not broke  :biggrin: i hope its getting the car there that cost the most
> *


 i have a payment plan :0


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10030115
> *i have a payment plan :0
> *


 :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 26 2008, 06:50 PM~10036984
> *:0
> *


yup ,send a deposit to tag and hold a 44 w/ your name , then stack up the rest over next few months . 300 gets you a spot :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 27 2008, 06:24 PM~10044146
> *yup ,send a deposit to tag and hold a 44 w/ your name , then stack up the rest over next few months .  300 gets you a spot :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 27 2008, 06:29 PM~10044606
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i do what i can


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 25 2008, 11:21 PM~10030115
> *i have a payment plan :0
> *



that is the word out on the street... :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 27 2008, 11:13 PM~10047210
> *that is the word out on the street... :0
> *


 thers is word on the street? :0 j/k man i know who :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

WELL TALK LATER THIS WEEK ABOUT MY DEPOSIT AND THAT TRIP IN LATE APRIL~
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

come to CT and put one on my caddie!











just kiddin/ the top is too nice to cut, and i like my fluffy head liner.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 3 2008, 09:43 PM~10081335
> *come to CT and put one on my caddie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kiddin/ the top is too nice to cut, and i like my fluffy head liner.
> *


  dont play with me like that man


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 2 2008, 12:17 PM~10070278
> *WELL TALK LATER THIS WEEK ABOUT MY DEPOSIT AND THAT TRIP IN LATE APRIL~
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 6 2008, 05:13 PM~10106248
> *  dont play with me like that man
> *



i really want the gold tinted moon roof, but i dont know if they came 44 or not, and if im gonna get a moon roof i want a 44.

what do you charge for something like that? can you do it with out having to tear the top off? like is there a trim package fo a vinyl top or something? thats the only thing stopping me, i dont really care about my head liner, but i just dont want to rip off the vinyl top cuz i dont have any more paint to match my car...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2008, 10:00 PM~10108028
> *i really want the gold tinted moon roof, but i dont know if they came 44 or not, and if im gonna get a moon roof i want a 44.
> 
> what do you charge for something like that? can you do it with out having to tear the top off? like is there a trim package fo a vinyl top or something? thats the only thing stopping me, i dont really care about my head liner, but i just dont want to rip off the vinyl top cuz i dont have any more paint to match my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that headliner is dope! :yes: 




































:around: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

aside from myself, you are the only other person in 4 years that has said they liked it. are you sure your vision is okay?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10108028
> *i really want the gold tinted moon roof, but i dont know if they came 44 or not, and if im gonna get a moon roof i want a 44.
> 
> what do you charge for something like that? can you do it with out having to tear the top off? like is there a trim package fo a vinyl top or something? thats the only thing stopping me, i dont really care about my head liner, but i just dont want to rip off the vinyl top cuz i dont have any more paint to match my car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 the vinyl would just be peeled back around the moonroof then reglued / wrapped onto the flanged roof. no big deal . bout 1000 to do .


----------



## G'dupGbody

when you do the moonroof will the headliner need to be replaced with a new one and do you need the 90 door belts?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 6 2008, 10:47 PM~10109173
> *the vinyl would just be peeled back around the moonroof then reglued / wrapped onto the flanged roof. no big deal .  bout 1000 to do .
> *



i just got a new job, so i will be getting back to you, if you can do it and i can keep my vinl top i will DEFINITELY get back to you! how long would it take to do? i have a beater car so i can leave it there, but i dont think i could hold out long knowing im getting a moon roof. i have the money for it now, but i have a lot of bills to pay and shit and unfortunately i cant just dump a G into the caddie like that. would i have to find an original ASTROROOF switch assy. for the cadi? what do you usually do for a switch?

are these going like hot cakes, or do you have a few of them stored away? i cant leave you a deposit or anything to hold onto the moon roof, i would just bring the cash...


----------



## FreddieD

Did you start on the 42s yet, have two cars waiting for you.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO BRETT I BEEN BUSY WHICH INCLUDES FORGETFULL SO PM ME THE STATUS ON THAT MISSION~


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 16 2008, 06:59 AM~10179087
> *YO BRETT I BEEN BUSY WHICH INCLUDES FORGETFULL SO PM ME THE STATUS ON THAT MISSION~
> *


 pm your number ,well figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2008, 08:56 PM~10210388
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin: wud up


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 27 2008, 08:01 AM~10266719
> *:biggrin: wud up
> *


 cuttin a roof ,sup w/u? been a min. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

does a 44 fit on a monte carlo


----------



## Dino

yeah it does..big pimpin did it.


----------



## rollinniagara

what upp give me a call somebody sellin some shit up there


----------



## brett

how do i post pics besides photo bucket? i have updates


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 18 2008, 04:27 PM~10448060
> *how do i post pics besides photo bucket?    i have updates
> *



tinypic. let's see them!! :0


----------



## capriceman75

ttt


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 22 2008, 09:09 PM~10480587
> *tinypic. let's see them!! :0
> *


here you go but it aint tiny :0


----------



## brett

this part is nice to have , very nice


----------



## brett

couple views, this one came out real nice :biggrin:


----------



## brett

dubbelpost


----------



## ROBERTO G

what do you use to mark where to cut, a cardboard?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 02:08 PM~10509492
> *what do you use to  mark where to cut, a cardboard?
> *


 yeah i have templates


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2008, 02:10 PM~10509502
> *yeah i have templates
> *


you just put a cardboard over the glass and cut it out or how do you do it?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 02:13 PM~10509510
> *you just put a cardboard over the glass and cut it out or how do you do it?
> *


nooooooooo


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2008, 02:56 PM~10509437
> *this part is nice to have , very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


flange? :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 26 2008, 02:24 PM~10509546
> *flange? :biggrin:
> *


 no thats the brace that supparts the track


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2008, 02:17 PM~10509521
> *nooooooooo
> *


you said something about a metal cut out. pics of that please


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2008, 04:00 PM~10509458
> *couple views, this one came out real nice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn good homie


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 02:38 PM~10509594
> *you said something about a metal cut out. pics of that please
> *


 well im not tryin to teach everyone how to do it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2008, 07:56 PM~10510612
> *well im not tryin to teach everyone how to do it
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 26 2008, 02:29 PM~10509332
> *here you go but it aint tiny :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no it's not... :0


----------



## PICAZZO

any on a Regal?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 08:38 AM~10513251
> *any on a Regal?
> *


 no not yet , gotta cut out alot of meat on a g


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 AM~10513342
> *no not yet , gotta cut out alot of meat on a g
> *


keyword :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 27 2008, 12:51 PM~10514417
> *keyword :biggrin:
> *


i thought yours would be first


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 27 2008, 08:41 PM~10516078
> *i thought yours would be first
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 27 2008, 08:41 PM~10516078
> *i thought yours would be first
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

DO YOU NEED THIS? FOR THE MOON ROOF OR CAN I DO WITH OUT IT?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 30 2008, 02:06 AM~10538392
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 30 2008, 10:09 AM~10540676
> *YO SHIT DONE YET? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shhh


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 30 2008, 01:44 PM~10541542
> *:0 shhh
> *


 :0 :around:


----------



## Bzauto05

have you ever put a 44" on a 63 or 64 Impala?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Apr 30 2008, 08:33 PM~10546264
> *have you ever put a 44" on a 63 or 64 Impala?
> *


yes one of the first i did was a 63 hardtop


----------



## brett




----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 30 2008, 10:18 PM~10546868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC

SUP HOMIE.......I GOTA 44 THAT I WANT TO INSTALL IN MY BIG BODY BUT IBEEN HEARING ITS A BITCH TRUE OR NOT TRUE??????????ANYHELP WOULD BE GOOD


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 11:53 AM~10551512
> *SUP HOMIE.......I GOTA 44 THAT I WANT TO INSTALL IN MY BIG BODY BUT IBEEN HEARING ITS A BITCH TRUE OR NOT TRUE??????????ANYHELP  WOULD BE GOOD
> *


42 b betta :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 1 2008, 11:42 AM~10551840
> *42 b betta :biggrin:
> *


........NOT WAT I WANTED TO HEAR........    ...................FUCK IT IF NOT ILLHAVE A DONOR CAR FOR A 2DOOR FLEET............. :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 12:46 PM~10551866
> *........NOT WAT I WANTED TO HEAR........      ...................FUCK IT IF NOT ILLHAVE A DONOR CAR FOR A 2DOOR FLEET............. :biggrin:
> *


 i can trade you a 2 for your 4 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 1 2008, 04:21 PM~10554029
> *i can trade you a 2 for your 4 :biggrin:
> *


IMA KEEP DAT IN MIND HOMIE


----------



## RAGALAC

OH BY THE WAY ITS GOING OVER THE BACKSEAT.....WOULD THAT MAKE A DIFFERENCE??????


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 07:52 PM~10555148
> *OH BY THE WAY ITS GOING OVER THE BACKSEAT.....WOULD THAT  MAKE A DIFFERENCE??????
> *


naw s till need 42


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dino




----------



## implala66

any one has the brace that supports the track for sale, let me know.


----------



## FreddieD

Are you doing 42's yet.
I have a fleet to send to you. :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@May 19 2008, 08:48 AM~10685657
> *Are you doing 42's yet.
> I have a fleet to send to you. :biggrin:
> *


naw ,think im gonna quit


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 22 2008, 01:02 PM~10712517
> *naw ,think im gonna quit
> *



Stop talking like that...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10715809
> *Stop talking like that...
> *


 he talks like that every so often...... :loco:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 23 2008, 08:35 AM~10719237
> *he talks like that every so often...... :loco:
> *


this time he means it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 24 2008, 12:25 PM~10727212
> *this time he means it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 24 2008, 02:28 PM~10728540
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  its on again , no wait 


idk :angry: :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 24 2008, 10:33 PM~10730166
> *  its on again , no wait
> idk :angry:  :uh:
> *


    :twak:


----------



## MR.LAC

*Hard to get!!!!!! NEW OLD STOCK weather seal for those 42'' & 44'' inch moon roof .....get them while supplies last!!!!!!!*









*$250 a set SHIPPED*










*Back weather seal*










*$125 a piece SHIPPED for the front 3/4 or back weather seal* 

*I ACCEPT MONEY ORDERS & PAYPAL IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED BUT, YOU WILL BE IN CHARGE OF PAYING THE PAYPAL FEE.*


----------



## big pete 96

CAN YOU FIT ONE OF THIS 44 IN A CUTLASS?? I GOT ONE BUT WANT TO KNOW IF THEIRS A WAY TO MAKE IT FIT?


----------



## brett




----------



## brett

:0more to come


----------



## FreddieD

Just called the man.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jun 7 2008, 04:29 PM~10819814
> *Just called the man.
> *


 ima call you back today ,,, but I need to go on a mission for some more roofs


----------



## Dino

i sent you a text the other day..what's up?


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 17 2008, 09:57 PM~10891939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE!.....GOOD JOB BRETT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 17 2008, 09:02 PM~10891963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice job once again! get crackin' on them 42's!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight work bro


----------



## brett

:biggrin: thanks bros


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 17 2008, 06:57 PM~10891939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKEN GOOD...............LOVEN THEM TRE'S HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 17 2008, 09:57 PM~10891939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
that's tight


----------



## lone star

damn the blue tre is hot


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2008, 07:51 PM~10959424
> *damn the blue tre is hot
> *


 yes I agree, indeed


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10965483
> *yes I agree, indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: whats good bro...... :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh: what uup :biggrin: ttt


----------



## brett

my sawzall is charged up


----------



## Dino

dude you better get cracking on them 42's!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i will let my car be the guinea pig..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 11 2008, 08:53 PM~11068195
> *dude you better get cracking on them 42's!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i will let my car be the guinea pig..   :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## FreddieD

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 11 2008, 08:53 PM~11068195
> *dude you better get cracking on them 42's!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i will let my car be the guinea pig..   :thumbsup:
> *



You go first Dino


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 17 2008, 12:15 PM~11110972
> *You go first Dino
> *


 :0 you can count on brett to get them right no worries


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin:


----------



## FreddieD

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11113091
> *:0 you can count on brett to get them right no worries
> *



No doubt, the man has skills. I think that Dino & myself are going to have to bribe him a lil. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 18 2008, 07:17 PM~11123803
> *No doubt, the man has skills.  I think that Dino & myself are going to have to bribe him a lil. :0
> *


 youve got mail :biggrin:


----------



## brett

what these guys talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 23 2008, 11:00 PM~11163542
> *what these guys talkin bout :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Jul 18 2008, 07:17 PM~11123803
> *No doubt, the man has skills.  I think that Dino & myself are going to have to bribe him a lil. :0
> *


 didnt like the numbers :biggrin: 
everyone wants something for nothing , good luck


----------



## Guest

did you find any more 44s yet?


----------



## MR.LAC

How about the 90' moulding homie??? Do you still want to trade or what?


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 6 2008, 09:46 PM~10816154
> *:0more to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 16474

I have a shop out of Albany do you guys build your own rides or bring your vehicles
to shops near you? If so what shops are there out that way?
thanks

NEW YORK


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 21 2008, 11:56 AM~11401603
> *I have a shop out of Albany do you guys build your own rides or bring your vehicles
> to shops near you? If so what shops are there out that way?
> thanks
> 
> NEW YORK
> *


aint no shops out here bro


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:11 PM~11401722
> *aint no shops out here bro
> *


Nope, none.

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 22 2008, 11:34 PM~11416145
> *Nope, none.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: my badd


----------



## Dino




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 23 2008, 09:56 AM~11418096
> *:0  :biggrin: my badd
> *



 
:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 22 2008, 09:34 PM~11416145
> *Nope, none.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 25 2007, 03:13 PM~9083426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS SICK HOMIE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Sep 4 2008, 06:53 PM~11519726
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like he ready for you brett :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 6 2008, 03:43 PM~11535233
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10965483
> *yes I agree, indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does one of these run??


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Sep 7 2008, 07:32 PM~11542675
> *how much does one of these run??
> *


 that one was start to finish , i supplied the roof , repainted and replaced the headliner ...
that goes for round $ 2500


----------



## jayoldschool

Brett, what are you doing for headliners these days? I still want to do a moon in my 81, but I want to go factory Astro. Are you starting with the factory style headliner from an Astro roof car (so it has the space for the roof pan), or do you mod the stocker so the pan has space? 

Thanks for the info...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Sep 9 2008, 06:32 PM~11561362
> *Brett, what are you doing for headliners these days?  I still want to do a moon in my 81, but I want to go factory Astro.  Are you starting with the factory style headliner from an Astro roof car (so it has the space for the roof pan), or do you mod the stocker so the pan has space?
> 
> Thanks for the info...
> *


 well if you want a factory roof ,then you need to find a used one in a yard , :biggrin: so you would use the headliner out of it ?


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 9 2008, 02:37 PM~11560043
> *that one was start to finish , i supplied the roof , repainted and replaced the headliner ...
> that goes for round $ 2500
> *


is that a 44 or a 42 inch that the 63 has on it?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

44 all day long


----------



## jayoldschool

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 11 2008, 08:31 PM~11580212
> *well if you want a factory roof ,then you need to find a used one in a yard , :biggrin: so you would use the headliner out of it ?
> *


Yeah, I get that :biggrin: 

I wanted to know what you are doing in cars that you do with 42 and 44s.

Hey, do you know of any complete factory ones in your area? Ideally, the glass/pan, tubes, switch, headliner, etc. I could come down and pick everything up. 

LMK
Jason.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Sep 12 2008, 04:27 PM~11587783
> *Yeah, I get that :biggrin:
> 
> I wanted to know what you are doing in cars that you do with 42 and 44s.
> 
> Hey, do you know of any complete factory ones in your area?  Ideally, the glass/pan, tubes, switch, headliner, etc.  I could come down and pick everything up.
> 
> LMK
> Jason.
> *


 I dont know what a astro roof is man , is that a 42? i have 2 complete 42s ,the 42s out of lincolns use an old style headliner with the bows .


----------



## jayoldschool

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 12 2008, 07:46 PM~11588817
> *I dont know what a astro roof is man , is that a 42?    i have 2 complete 42s ,the 42s out of lincolns use an old style headliner with the bows .
> *


Cadillac called their moonroofs "Astroroof". Just their name for the option.

I will try making my question clearer: What are you doing for a headliner in Cadillacs that you install a Lincoln 44" in?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Sep 12 2008, 07:39 PM~11589140
> *Cadillac called their moonroofs "Astroroof".  Just their name for the option.
> 
> I will try making my question clearer:  What are you doing for a headliner in Cadillacs that you install a Lincoln 44" in?
> *


 i see your question ,and the answer is ,nothing ,i havent done a headliner yet in a cadillac . a headliner for a moonroof car is made w/ a flat board ,thats all . 
If you want your "factory " roof , you need to find a complete parts car for donor . 
let me ask a question, why you trying to be so factory correct ? if you wanna keep your car so original , dont put a roof in it , put one in something else thats not a 1000 point originality show car .


----------



## jayoldschool

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11589970
> *i see your question ,and the answer is ,nothing ,i havent done a headliner yet in a cadillac . a headliner for a moonroof car is made w/ a flat board ,thats all .
> If you want your "factory " roof , you need to find a complete parts car for donor .
> let me ask a question,  why you trying to be so factory correct ?  if you wanna keep your car so original , dont put a roof in it , put one in something else thats not a 1000 point originality show car .
> *


I'm not trying to keep it factory correct. I was asking because I like the look of the larger 44", but I want a nice finished headliner inside. I wanted to know if you had done one yet (since last time I asked last year, you hadn't). I'm not putting in a 44" and having a bare steel roof to look at. Thanks for the update.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Sep 12 2008, 10:38 PM~11590561
> *I'm not trying to keep it factory correct.  I was asking because I like the look of the larger 44", but I want a nice finished headliner inside.  I wanted to know if you had done one yet (since last time I asked last year, you hadn't).  I'm not putting in a 44" and having a bare steel roof to look at.  Thanks for the update.
> *


 sorry man , I ve spoken to a few people then who want to kep there cars "og" . all that is done is the old headliner is traced onto a flat thin board ,or if you can find a foam board even better , and redone that way , I just havent gotten round to it yet in my car , and only did one other caddy. his isnt done either .oh the othe thinh is the seatbelts need to be relocated .


----------



## jayoldschool

Cool. Good info!


----------



## Dino

ttt - this mofo gets down!


----------



## low4life68lac

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 9 2008, 04:37 PM~11560043
> *that one was start to finish , i supplied the roof , repainted and replaced the headliner ...
> that goes for round $ 2500
> *


whats the timeline on one


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Sep 22 2008, 11:49 PM~11672651
> *whats the timeline on one
> *


 just an install can be done 2-3 days , complete 2-3 weeks.


----------



## brett




----------



## brett

im going mobile in november :0 

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## brett

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 3 2008, 05:16 PM~11771326
> *im going mobile in november :0
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh: :0 cool what else you got homie?


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 3 2008, 04:16 PM~11771326
> *im going mobile in november :0
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *



i hope i am the 1st stop on that tour....... :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Oct 4 2008, 12:36 PM~11777343
> *i hope i am the 1st stop on that tour....... :biggrin:
> *


u r now :0 naw j/k man you been #1 on the 42 list for a long time


----------



## I Drag A55

imma keep checkin in for the 42's :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

:werd:


----------



## Dino

he is back!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 24 2009, 11:19 PM~12806294
> *he is back!!
> *


42s in the works :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 26 2009, 12:08 AM~12813396
> *42s in the works :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976

you like Brett


----------



## brett

you like Brett  yes I like what year is that linc?


----------



## Dino

ttmft


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 26 2009, 12:08 AM~12813396
> *42s in the works :0
> *


is it done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## donkey_kong

anybody got a 42 or 44 they wanna ship? im located in south east.......(atl)


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 31 2009, 09:24 AM~12865890
> *is it done yet? :biggrin:
> *


are you ready


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 1 2009, 10:09 PM~12876732
> *are you ready
> *


 hno: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## brett

42?









[/quote]


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 3 2008, 05:16 PM~11771326
> *im going mobile in november :0
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


can u cross the border yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 4 2009, 09:53 AM~12902056
> *can u cross the border yet?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 4 2009, 07:58 AM~12902071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  hell no


----------



## little chris

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 4 2009, 06:24 PM~12906181
> *  hell no
> *


 booooo :thumbsdown: 







































i cant really talk though huh?!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## Dino

on the road again....gotta get back on the road again


----------



## vintage1976

i love GOOOOOOOLD.........42" roofs :uh:


----------



## brett

:0 sweeeet :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 13 2009, 05:49 PM~12995844
> *:0 sweeeet  :biggrin:
> *



yeah the glass is pretty much PERFECT not a scratch on it


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 13 2009, 05:43 PM~12995798
> *i love GOOOOOOOLD.........42" roofs  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn homie i cant wait for you to cut my roof open :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 13 2009, 04:43 PM~12995798
> *i love GOOOOOOOLD.........42" roofs  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



42 & 44
:0


----------



## brett

:0 those for sale ? i want a gold 44 for my fleet. :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

moonroofs are gay.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 14 2009, 11:45 PM~13005447
> *moonroofs are gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: 










































that shit came out sweet homie

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

yes im still doing roofs , now doing both 42s and 44s . willing to travel for added costs of time and mileage :biggrin: 
Ill be heading to jerz in a few for a house call  
jeremy you see the ones chaddyb posted are mirrored gold? dif than the one you got but i like both  
T you should see Petes car now , it looks f- ing great ,its coming together :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 14 2009, 04:01 PM~13003374
> *damn homie i cant wait for you to cut my roof open :biggrin:
> *


does that mean you are ready for surgery ? your headliner out?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 14 2009, 03:43 PM~13003268
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


you like that glass homie?



 if you take out the quote script the pics dont get shrunk.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 11:38 AM~13007881
> *yes im still doing roofs , now doing both 42s and 44s . willing to travel for added costs of time and mileage :biggrin:
> Ill be heading to jerz in a few for a house call
> jeremy you see the ones chaddyb posted are mirrored gold?  dif than the one you got but i like both
> T you should see Petes car now , it looks f- ing great ,its coming together :0
> *


 :0 well soon ill be able to go check it out without worries :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 15 2009, 11:40 AM~13007893
> *does that mean you are ready for surgery ? your headliner out?
> *


im ready when your ready bro.....(the sooner the better) :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 14 2009, 09:30 PM~13005356
> *:0  those for sale ? i want a gold 44 for my fleet. :biggrin:
> *



I might possibly sell the 42,


Im putting the 44 in my wifes baby linc tho . . .


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## brett

:0 nice ! thanks for posting bean :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 14 2009, 09:30 PM~13005356
> *:0  those for sale ? i want a gold 44 for my fleet. :biggrin:*


You still interested in the gold 44?

shoot me an offer . . .


----------



## brett

then ID be a dummy :biggrin: 








[/quote]
:uh:


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 19 2009, 10:52 PM~13055509
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 im ready dino :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

me too!! :cheesy:


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## youcantfademe

:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 22 2009, 10:31 AM~13074592
> *me too!! :cheesy:
> *


me too!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dino

2 more weeks


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 1 2009, 05:37 PM~13146412
> *2 more weeks
> *


is it cold down there?


----------



## brett

does 44 fit in a 67 impala?


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 9 2009, 04:44 PM~13226310
> *does 44 fit in a 67 impala?
> *


42?


----------



## Dino

my 42 mirror








:biggrin:


----------



## Dino

42


----------



## brett

nice pics dino ! look at that roof inside your house :0 

bangn67 on here has a 67 w/ a 44,so it fits :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:0 jersey bound !! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

i need the roof skin to a 44" am i shit outta luck?


----------



## Dino




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13289792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2009, 08:17 AM~13293125
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 08:19 PM~13298641
> *MORE PICS  :biggrin:
> *


x10.....


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13265431
> *i need the roof skin to a 44" am i shit outta luck?
> *


shut up fat nerd no one has one that theyll sell you


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 16 2009, 11:09 PM~13302144
> *shut up fat nerd no one has one that theyll sell you
> *


was it you who hit me up one one?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 16 2009, 11:25 PM~13302215
> *was it you who hit me up one one?
> *


YES I'm desperate I have one but its useless I get pissed every time I see it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 03:09 AM~13302144
> *shut up fat nerd no one has one that theyll sell you
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

Sup homie...I need a pre ring for a 42 44 roof....anyhelp??? Please pm me wit any info.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 01:09 AM~13302144
> *shut up fat nerd no one has one that theyll sell you
> *


 so you have the brace and no skin or neither ?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 17 2009, 04:39 PM~13308526
> *so you have the brace and no skin or neither ?
> *


i have the roof and the cage i moves back and forth in, if the brace is attached to the skin then no i dont have that either


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by Dino+Mar 10 2009, 06:25 AM~13234466-->
> 
> 
> 
> my 42 mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^what else do you need to make this work on a car? thats all i have for mines also, but they keep telling me i need a ring? can someone post pics of the ring people talk about,
> 
> 
> this one here looks like it has no ring??!??! :dunno: vvvvvvv
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dino_@Mar 10 2009, 06:23 AM~13234461
> *42?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

This one in the picture is for a 42" moonroof....


----------



## 155/80/13

how much?


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13312535
> *how much?
> *


for what size 42" or 44"?


----------



## 155/80/13

foe duece


----------



## drasticbean

*SOME OF BRETTS WORK FROM OVER THE WEEKEND IN NEW JERSEY... HE IS MAKING HOUSE CALLS NOW..*


----------



## drasticbean

*WORKING ON A CUTLAS IN JERSEY*


----------



## drasticbean

*I THINK THE OWNER IS HAPPY WITH THE WORK...*


----------



## drasticbean

*MORE OF BRETTS WORK*


----------



## drasticbean

*DURING THE SAME WEEKEND BREET DID A 44 IN A 67 IMPALA....2 CARS IN 5 DAYS....
A 42 IN A CUTLAS AND A 44 IN A 67 IMPALA*


----------



## Dino

this mofo is good!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

i have a moon roof thats 43 1/2 wide and 24 in. what size is it?


----------



## drasticbean

*brett's work on a 67 impala*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

busy busy busy :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 19 2009, 06:54 PM~13329515
> *busy busy busy :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13321426
> *i have a moon roof thats 43 1/2 wide and 24 in. what size is it?
> *


 thats a 44


----------



## Dino

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: drasticbean, Dino

:wave:


----------



## redline

i want one! :angry:


----------



## drasticbean

some of the ones i found....


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 20 2009, 06:14 PM~13340222
> *thats  a 44
> *


----------



## drasticbean

i will try and find some more....


----------



## clownen

what size and what price for 1 for a 63 4 door in ohio


----------



## Dino




----------



## Dino




----------



## Dino

shop truck


----------



## Dino

the man in action!


----------



## brett

thanks for postin pics Bean and Dino ! I worked my ass off to get those roofs done ...
was my first 42 ,its a tight squeeze in a g body :0 
and thanks to Ralph for the hospitality !


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

:biggrin: 

thank you!


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 6 2008, 07:43 PM~10816140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 is that a 42 or 44?


----------



## brett

thats 44


----------



## Mark

man, whats it going to take to get ya down to southern Indiana to install a 44 in my Lincoln? :cheesy:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 24 2009, 07:44 AM~13371935
> *man, whats it going to take to get ya down to southern Indiana to install a 44 in my Lincoln? :cheesy:
> *


cash money :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 24 2009, 03:19 PM~13375788
> *cash money :biggrin:
> *


no doubt. but i might need a goal to shoot for. start selling my plasma and sperm again. :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 18 2007, 04:48 PM~8818305
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## supercoolguy

Do you need to repaint the roof on a car after you put in a moonroof? I just had the roof on my 64 flaked and patterned but now im thinking i might want a moon roof. Thanks.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Mar 27 2009, 03:46 PM~13409361
> *Do you need to repaint the roof on a car after you put in a moonroof? I just had the roof on my 64 flaked and patterned but now im thinking i might want a moon roof. Thanks.
> *


 yes unfortunately repaint is needed as the roof is flanged using a hammer so the paint does not survive. :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

man... guess i know for next time. thanks.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

K SO HERES THE ONE IM GETTING TOMORROW AND THE OTHER NEXT WEEK ITS A 3 HR DRIVE FOR IT~


----------



## supercoolguy

so what cars do you get them out of to use on a 64 impala? or does it mater?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Mar 28 2009, 06:49 PM~13418598
> *so what cars do you get them out of to use on a 64 impala? or does it mater?
> *


 lincoln town cars 80 -89 for the 44inchers :biggrin: like the one right above ^


----------



## vintage1976

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vintage1976

:uh:


----------



## vintage1976

heres that visor


----------



## brett

:0 sweet


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 31 2009, 12:55 PM~13444150
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Moon is Nice


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13410428
> *yes unfortunately repaint is needed as the roof is flanged using a hammer so the paint does not survive. :biggrin:
> *


there is a way but, it will only work on 42"


----------



## supercoolguy

How are they measured? corner to corner? is there a big difference between 44" and 42" on a car?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Apr 3 2009, 12:57 PM~13475739
> *How are they measured? corner to corner? is there a big difference between 44" and 42" on a car?
> *


 44 " glass measures about 43 and 1/2 side to side , while 42" glass measures under 40 inch side to side . 
Front to back they are almost the same ,open up just as much . 
few inches different side to side , that all.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 31 2009, 12:55 PM~13444150
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass! What make and year did that come out of? :0


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## brett

cutty


----------



## brett

this is good for my lungs right?


----------



## brett




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I just need a 44 i can have it installed in georgia. Golden Touch can do it


----------



## low4life68lac

Everytime I open this thread I get super jealous.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett+Apr 7 2009, 09:56 PM~13511755-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is good for my lungs right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sissy :thumbsdown:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-brett_@Apr 7 2009, 09:59 PM~13511781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 more pics!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## brett

back in tha day


----------



## brett




----------



## FreddieD

Any updates yet.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Apr 14 2009, 09:31 AM~13571227
> *Any updates yet.
> *


 naw man ,havent got a complete 42 in house yet , Have one located tho , needs to be cut out and shipped to me.


----------



## brett

my car ,2? years ago 








good shot of the roof , and you can see where the seatbelts are relocated


----------



## brett

I have 2 sets up for sale , they will be primed http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13576532


----------



## FreddieD

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 14 2009, 05:02 PM~13576013
> *naw man ,havent got a complete 42 in house yet , Have one located tho ,  needs to be cut out and  shipped to me.
> *



Keep me posted.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what size go good with a 85 2dr lac? also how much would you charge for the install. pm me


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Apr 17 2009, 05:27 PM~13609073
> *what size go good with a 85 2dr lac? also how much would you charge for the install. pm me
> *


 44 fits and 42 fits a little better , you are a little too far away , you wouldnt like my mileage charge :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 17 2009, 10:07 PM~13610300
> *44 fits and 42 fits a little better , you are a little too far away , you wouldnt like my mileage charge :biggrin:
> *


i have a 42 that i need put in my cutlass... i'm in Jax. too... maybe we can work somethin out?

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13617000
> *i have a 42 that i need put in my cutlass... i'm in Jax. too... maybe we can work somethin out?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

SHIT i will take that ride to FLA with you Brett  



and thanks for the surprise :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

I thought the biggest roof you could put in a g body was a 38" roof is this true?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Apr 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13630480
> *I thought the biggest roof you could put in a g body was a 38" roof is this true?
> *


 I put a 42 in a cutlass , it fits , barely :biggrin:


----------



## brett




----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn i wany a moon roof so bad


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 20 2009, 04:20 PM~13632402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## Dino

next best thing to a vert........ :h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2009, 09:12 PM~13319782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON A CUTLAS IN JERSEY
> *


whats that thing on the hood called? do i need it?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 12:10 PM~13666921
> *whats that thing on the hood called? do i need it?
> *


 its a plastic trim pice that goes on the inside of the glass , a halo


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett

:uh: ive posted these last pics for those who want to supply there own roof , this is the pre ring attatched to the roof, pic show how much of the roof to cut after you remove the moonroof tub. 
and save EVERYTHING bolts, brackets ,switch, wires ,headliner board if you can , more parts you have the better. :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 20 2009, 11:43 AM~13630358
> *SHIT i will take that ride to FLA with you Brett
> and thanks for the surprise  :biggrin:
> *


naw man Ive learned my lesson with house calls and parts supplied by others


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 27 2009, 12:41 AM~13698363
> *naw man Ive learned my lesson with house calls and parts supplied by others
> *


  

The weather is nice here tho... :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

brett is the man!!
:h5:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 27 2009, 01:14 AM~13698746
> *
> 
> The weather is nice here tho...  :biggrin:
> *


3hahahaha well then i guess well just have to take the cutty up there come on man road trip


----------



## brett

the truck is hurtin , needs a lot of work before can go out on the road again.


----------



## Dino

lets see some pics of the 67


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Apr 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13749454
> *lets see some pics of the 67
> *


 1967 Impala fastback: Im very happy how it turned out


----------



## brett

87 cutlass w/a 42 :0


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 2 2009, 09:39 PM~13767170
> *1967 Impala fastback:  Im very happy how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great!! :h5:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 2 2009, 09:50 PM~13767242
> *87 cutlass w/a 42 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!
cool pics!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

THIS IS BAD ASS PICTURE


----------



## brett

TTThanks homie :biggrin: 
and thanks for not shrinking the pic


----------



## brett




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 10 2009, 10:04 AM~13842064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 8 2009, 09:06 PM~13830900
> *TTThanks homie  :biggrin:
> and thanks for not shrinking the pic
> *


 :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 12 2009, 04:18 PM~13865552
> *:biggrin:
> *


I finally buttoned up the roof on my 64 :cheesy: 
just a test fit ,moonroof assembly will come back out when the roof gets painted and be replaced w/a refurbished unit  
this is w/out any bodywork :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 13 2009, 06:18 PM~13877886
> *I finally buttoned up the roof on my 64  :cheesy:
> just a test fit ,moonroof assembly will come back out when the roof gets painted and be replaced w/a refurbished unit
> this is w/out any bodywork :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK REAL GOOD...HOMIE  Come down to the CHITOWN and install my moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@May 13 2009, 10:24 PM~13880395
> *LOOK REAL GOOD...HOMIE   Come down to the CHITOWN and install my moonroof :biggrin:
> *


 lets talk


----------



## drasticbean

i will be in syracuse on saturday AM.... for 1 hours..


----------



## Dino

ttmft


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 13 2009, 09:18 PM~13877886
> *I finally buttoned up the roof on my 64  :cheesy:
> just a test fit ,moonroof assembly will come back out when the roof gets painted and be replaced w/a refurbished unit
> this is w/out any bodywork :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks awsome is that a 40?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13925307
> *looks awsome is that a 40?
> *


 thank you , no its 44 incher :biggrin:


----------



## 29775

do you need them water runs.. that go through the windshield pillars???


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@May 18 2009, 11:23 PM~13929158
> *do you need them water runs.. that go through the windshield pillars???
> *


 can get em at home depot


----------



## brett




----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 19 2009, 10:22 AM~13932131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 7 2009, 08:59 PM~13511781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets see the updated pics of these :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## rook

Brett im interested in a moonroof. I have a 67 impala fastback and im in Albany. if you can shoot me a pm with some details and some prices and options of what you can put in for me. Thanks!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU GOT PICS OF 40IN ROOFS YOU DONE???


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 20 2009, 11:31 AM~13946669
> *YOU GOT PICS OF 40IN ROOFS YOU DONE???
> *


 few pages back is the only 42 ive done,in a dark blue cutlass, all the rest have been 44s


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## brett

back on page 24 g body w/a 42 










*I THINK THE OWNER IS HAPPY WITH THE WORK...*
[/quote]


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by rook_@May 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13943025
> *Brett im interested in a moonroof. I have a 67 impala fastback and im in Albany. if you can shoot me a pm with some details and some prices and options of what you can put in for me. Thanks!
> *


 :0 p.m'd


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 20 2009, 09:02 PM~13951008
> *few pages back is the only 42 ive done,in a dark blue cutlass, all the rest have been 44s
> *


damn 4 real, so you never installed a 40incher b 4 :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 22 2009, 08:22 AM~13967776
> *damn 4 real, so you never installed a 40incher b 4 :0
> *


 well a "42" measures about 40" across so ... yes?


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 19 2009, 07:22 AM~13932131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 22 2009, 11:06 AM~13968102
> *well a "42"  measures about 40" across so ... yes?
> *


I WONDER IF IM MEASURING MINE RIGHT FROM SIDE TO SIDE ON THE GLASS ITS 40IN


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 23 2009, 12:31 PM~13978321
> *I WONDER IF IM MEASURING MINE RIGHT FROM SIDE TO SIDE ON THE GLASS ITS 40IN
> *


 42 inch glass will measure 44 " diagonally ,and across is just about 40 inches...
so i dont know why its referred to as 42 :uh: confused yet?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO I GOT A 44? IF IT MEASURES 40 ACROSS????


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 24 2009, 05:10 PM~13985141
> *SO I GOT A 44? IF IT MEASURES 40 ACROSS????
> *


 wow I give up ,I guess I cant help you


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinniagara

a 42 in my regal it measures 36


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOW IM SUPER LOST


----------



## brett

finally putting her back together , cleaned up the moonroof track and put on my seal~


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats super clean homie


----------



## brett




----------



## HE_HATE_ME

First off thanks for the info on the glass we were able to find a replacement here. Next i need to finish off the inside i need to either make a headliner from the original or find a og one any info would help.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 25 2007, 06:13 PM~9083426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man brett where do i get a steel moon like this?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 30 2009, 11:10 AM~14045222
> *man brett where do i get a steel moon like this?
> *


he made it custom :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 30 2009, 01:11 PM~14045831
> *he made it custom  :yes:
> *


i always wondered if this could be done i wonder if this would jack up the paint?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

back from page 2


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 1 2009, 07:38 PM~14066152
> *back from page 2
> *


 thanks bro , Its allright tho , just let it get lost :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 1 2009, 10:07 PM~14066503
> *thanks bro , Its allright tho ,  just let it get lost  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 cant do that bro


----------



## DKM ATX

Would a moon roof from a El dog go into a fleetwood?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 30 2009, 05:48 PM~14048124
> *i always wondered if this could be done i wonder if this would jack up the paint?
> *


nope,no jacked up paint :biggrin: 
opened~








closed~








:0 cant wait to see this finished


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 14 2009, 07:33 PM~13576396
> *my car ,2? years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good shot of the roof , and you can see where the seatbelts are relocated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i take it yours is a 44" huh how hard was it to relocate those seat belts and do they still work good move there?


----------



## 29775

im lookinfor a 42" or 44" moonroof... any chance you got one..


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 15 2009, 02:12 AM~14192495
> *im lookinfor a 42" or 44" moonroof... any chance you got one..
> *


....as am I. shoot me a pm


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 15 2009, 02:12 AM~14192495
> *im lookinfor a 42" or 44" moonroof... any chance you got one..
> *


 I have a few 44's glass and track only . need prerings


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 16 2009, 04:10 PM~14208912
> *
> *


 :biggrin: wuddup


----------



## Dino

:h5:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 18 2009, 02:02 PM~14229560
> *:h5:
> *


 sup man ,any progress?


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 16 2009, 08:10 PM~14210483
> *:biggrin: wuddup
> *



Shiiiiiiiit !! :biggrin: 


so when you coming to Yimmys i gots a car that needs a large hole put in it


----------



## vintage1976

good seeing ya again last night (no ****) hope you made it out alive :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 25 2009, 09:56 AM~14293663
> *good seeing ya again last night (no ****) hope you made it out alive  :0
> *


yeah man that was fun ,pics up in 90d cad thread :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 8 2009, 11:15 AM~14126514
> *nope,no jacked up paint :biggrin:
> opened~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closed~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  cant wait to see this finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 GREAT job :thumbsup:


----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 15 2009, 04:13 PM~14196372
> *I have a few 44's glass and track only .  need prerings
> *


well ill be going for a 42 after all so if u got any let me know...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 28 2009, 02:28 PM~14321428
> *well ill be going for a 42 after all so if u got any let me know...
> *


Hit up Plague on here ,he has some of both


----------



## brett

here is one of my rear armrests that has been modified for the seat belts, now I have deleted the ash tray and lighter and will be putting a woodgrain cover on the top .
I also have my headliner done ,will post up pics of that this week .
let me know what you think


----------



## 29775

you make house calls to canada alos


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jun 30 2009, 07:41 AM~14338580
> *you make house calls to canada alos
> *


 wish I could man , I cant get in the country


----------



## brett

I have 2 38" moonroofs available , these have a trim ring and are much easier to install than the lincoln 42 &44 . The trim ring used as a template for cutting the roof and the ring goes in and the moonroof assembly attaches to that ,done! 
ttthese I will sell outright or I can install them , these are good for limo style rear installs.

and I also have a complete mirrored 42 available for an install only, I wont sell this one outright


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 30 2009, 04:05 PM~14341691
> *I have 2 38" moonroofs available , these have a trim ring and are much easier to install than the lincoln 42 &44  .    The trim ring used as a template for cutting the roof and the ring goes in and the moonroof assembly attaches to that ,done!
> ttthese  I will sell outright or I can install them , these are good for limo style rear installs.
> 
> and I also have a complete mirrored 42 available for an install only, I wont sell this one outright
> *


damn how about i swap you my 44 for mirrored 42 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14347014
> *damn how about i swap you my 44 for mirrored 42  :biggrin:
> *


 thought you wanted the big daddy? 
Ive been hoarding this 42 , but it needs a new home


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 29 2009, 05:11 PM~14332557
> *here is one of my rear armrests that has been modified for the seat belts, now I have deleted the ash tray and lighter and will be putting a woodgrain cover on the top .
> I also have my headliner done ,will post up pics of that this week .
> let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SIMILAR TO A COUPE CAPRICE


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 1 2009, 11:27 AM~14350256
> *thought you wanted the big daddy?
> Ive been hoarding this 42 , but it needs a new home
> *


awww who knows shit it is a tuffy man 42 don't have to fuck with the seat belts and it is mirrored 44 just looks so killer man so off hand who knows i think i will just wait and see. :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 29 2009, 07:11 PM~14332557
> *here is one of my rear armrests that has been modified for the seat belts, now I have deleted the ash tray and lighter and will be putting a woodgrain cover on the top .
> I also have my headliner done ,will post up pics of that this week .
> let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wheres the other pics of the headliner........ :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 30 2009, 07:05 PM~14341691
> *I have 2 38" moonroofs available , these have a trim ring and are much easier to install than the lincoln 42 &44  .    The trim ring used as a template for cutting the roof and the ring goes in and the moonroof assembly attaches to that ,done!
> ttthese  I will sell outright or I can install them , these are good for limo style rear installs.
> 
> and I also have a complete mirrored 42 available for an install only, I wont sell this one outright
> *


what do the 38's come out of?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westsidehydros

:0 cant wait to see this finished








[/quote]


no shit...that makes 2 of us !
:biggrin: 
oh by the way, I'm gunna coherce jimmy into comming over on sunday to buff lid, so its on after that!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> :0 cant wait to see this finished


no shit...that makes 2 of us !
:biggrin: 
oh by the way, I'm gunna coherce jimmy into comming over on sunday to buff lid, so its on after that!
[/quote]
shits sick bro


----------



## LCWARRIOR

How much for a 44" steel moonroof shipped to 88001


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 10 2009, 09:28 AM~14432816
> *wheres the other pics of the headliner........ :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no internets at home


----------



## brett

[/quote]
for sale?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

>


for sale?
[/quote]

what man why?


----------



## vintage1976

>


for sale?
[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BRETT SUP U BEEN MIA WATS UP??


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 23 2009, 05:10 PM~14563359
> *BRETT SUP U BEEN MIA WATS UP??
> *


just got my internets back on


----------



## brett

heres the headliner pics , used a lincoln board trimmed to fit ,still working on it , im gonna put the caddy map light/switch ,it dont look right ...


----------



## brett

Petes 63 is finished now ,gotta get some good pics now that its all back together.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

>


for sale?
[/quote]
:scrutinize: bullshit,wtf u doing!?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 23 2009, 11:01 PM~14565463
> *Petes 63 is finished now ,gotta get some good pics now that its all back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 back together?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 02:54 PM~14572212
> *:0 back together?
> *


 yup he got it done for scrape


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 24 2009, 06:26 PM~14573218
> *yup he got it done for scrape
> *


sweet,cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 06:34 PM~14573870
> *sweet,cant wait to see the finished product
> *


go to the scrape by the lake pics topic theres tons of pics of it there but you should see it in person


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 23 2009, 07:49 PM~14565376
> *just got my internets back on
> *


you have a pm.... :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 24 2009, 07:36 PM~14573886
> *go to the scrape by the lake pics topic theres tons of pics of it there but you should see it in person
> *


i didnt even relize it passed,i checked out the topic and it looked like i missed a gooood time,im gonna be there next year for sure!


----------



## youcantfademe

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 30 2009, 01:05 PM~14341691
> *I have 2 38" moonroofs available , these have a trim ring and are much easier to install than the lincoln 42 &44  .    The trim ring used as a template for cutting the roof and the ring goes in and the moonroof assembly attaches to that ,done!
> *


got some more info on the install?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 26 2009, 05:20 PM~14587016
> *:biggrin:
> got some more info on the install?
> *


 these 38s dont need the roof flanged ,the trim ring has a flange that attacthes to the moonroof .
and you can just trace the inner part of the trim ring to make the cut in the roof ,drop in the trim ring , then the moonroof goes in gets glued to the inner roof and riveted to the trim ring.


----------



## brett

ttt


----------



## brett

:biggrin:


----------



## brett




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 27 2009, 07:27 AM~14591542
> *these 38s dont need the roof flanged ,the trim ring has a flange that attacthes to the moonroof .
> and you can just trace the inner part of the trim ring to make the cut in the roof ,drop in the trim ring ,  then the moonroof goes in gets glued to the inner roof and riveted to the trim ring.
> *


i dont get it, i removed the riveted ring from the inner roof. im not following you here. what do you mean that the moon gets glued in and riveted to the ring?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2009, 01:30 PM~14594201
> *i dont get it, i removed the riveted ring from the inner roof. im not following you here. what do you mean that the moon gets glued in and riveted to the ring?
> *


 sorry I cant help you , The ones I have may be different than what you got


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 27 2009, 01:38 PM~14593068
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice........im gonna sniff your trunklid next time i see ya :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 02:34 PM~14595023
> *nice........im gonna sniff your trunklid next time i see ya :biggrin:
> *


 i havent wiped off the butt prints yet


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 23 2009, 08:01 PM~14565463
> *Petes 63 is finished now ,gotta get some good pics now that its all back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is NICE!!! I want the metal :biggrin:


----------



## brett

Ive got 3 fresh sets of 2 door caddy moldings available ,for$350 w/cores and $450 w/out cores thats shipped ... click on the links in my sig for pics


----------



## brett

Heres some of my work , "finished " cars 
Petes 63 ~ I did the 44 custom made metal lid , paint by Candyman ...
















Affiliated 63s ~ I did the 44s and repainted the roofs 








My caddy ,Ive done everything on this ride myself ,including the paint and patterns 








and theres a few more out there Ive done that arent out yet .


----------



## Mark

really, do you have a cost break down? Im in the southern center of indiana, need a 44 for the lincoln. for travel, parts, work. whats the cost? or does it vary that much?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 31 2009, 03:49 PM~14640124
> *really, do you have a cost break down? Im in the southern center of indiana, need a 44 for the lincoln.  for travel, parts, work. whats the cost? or does it vary that much?
> *


 I really dont think Im gonna do any more traveling , it would cost less to ship or bring your car to me . And the result will be better in my own shop not being rushed .
Need to get a complete roof section ,as in find a yard that will cut the roof at the pillars or do it yourself. can cost anywhere from 150 ~ 350 .
and labor starts at 1000 for the working roof installed and roof put in primer.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 31 2009, 12:04 PM~14637527
> *Heres some of my work , "finished " cars
> Petes 63  ~ I did the 44 custom made metal lid , paint by Candyman ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affiliated 63s ~ I did the 44s and repainted the roofs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My caddy ,Ive done everything on this ride myself ,including the paint and patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and theres a few more out there Ive done that arent out yet .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc.

Here My Malibu with a 44'' moon in it...


----------



## brett

> Here My Malibu with a 44'' moon in it...
> 
> 
> :uh: its dope I seen it,,, but this is a topic for "my work" not just for 44s


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 06:11 PM~14706483
> *
> *


 whered it go ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 8 2009, 01:11 AM~14708595
> *whered it go ?
> *


didnt want to crap up your topic bro


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

My caddy ,Ive done everything on this ride myself ,including the paint and patterns 








and theres a few more out there Ive done that arent out yet .
[/quote]


your caddy is looking good bro I like the patterns :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Aug 4 2009, 08:39 PM~14677249
> *Here My Malibu with a 44'' moon in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WTF


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Aug 8 2009, 07:47 AM~14[/quote
> *your caddy is looking good bro I like the patterns :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie ,I gotta get a pic that shows all the pearls you cant see here...
:uh: and yeah idk now people gonna think I did the malibu cause no one reads


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 8 2009, 09:34 AM~14710593
> *thanks homie ,I gotta get a pic that shows all the pearls you cant see here...
> :uh:  and yeah idk now people gonna think I did the malibu cause no one reads
> *


dang brett, did the spray that malibu when you did the roof :cheesy:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2009, 07:38 AM~14710232
> *didnt want to crap up your topic bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats not crap bro!!! 
I was digging thru my storage to get the 42 way outta the back


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 8 2009, 09:39 AM~14710622
> *dang brett, did the spray that malibu when you did the roof  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Mark

has anyone ever hopped there car after you did the roof? shouldnt be any diffrent than if it came from the factory, right?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 8 2009, 10:19 AM~14710810
> *has anyone ever hopped there car after you did the roof? shouldnt be any diffrent than if it came from the factory, right?
> *


no dif


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14710762
> *:0  thats not crap bro!!!
> I was digging thru my storage to get the 42 way outta the back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

CONGRATS on the new baby girl Brett :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Aug 13 2009, 12:23 AM~14752712
> *CONGRATS on the new baby girl Brett  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so it finally happened :0 congrats bro!


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Aug 4 2009, 10:39 PM~14677249
> *Here My Malibu with a 44'' moon in it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this before all the other roofs youve done looked better than this. you must of been rushed


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14762815
> *seen this before all the other roofs youve done looked better than this. you must of been rushed
> *


Brett DID NOT do this roof install as per him on the previous pages :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Aug 14 2009, 09:15 AM~14767249
> *Brett DID NOT do this roof install as per him on the previous pages  :uh:
> *


 :uh: wow you act like i dont know how to read


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 14 2009, 11:37 AM~14768438
> *:uh:  wow you act like i dont know how to read
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Aug 14 2009, 08:15 AM~14767249
> *Brett DID NOT do this roof install as per him on the previous pages  :uh:
> *


 hey somebody is paying attention!!! you've won a giant hole in the roof of your choice


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 02:24 PM~14759164
> *so it finally happened :0  congrats bro!
> *


 thanks todd and jeremy :biggrin: 
been in the hospital since monday  everybody is good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 14 2009, 09:19 PM~14773064
> *thanks todd and jeremy  :biggrin:
> been in the hospital since monday    everybody is good
> *


glad to hear all went well :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 14 2009, 06:19 PM~14773064
> *thanks todd and jeremy  :biggrin:
> been in the hospital since monday    everybody is good
> *


I GOT YOUR TEXT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

again..congrats to you and kim!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 14 2009, 08:18 PM~14773058
> *hey somebody is paying attention!!!  you've won a giant hole in the roof of your choice
> *



:thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## brett

shitty pic but oh well , im learning headliners too


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Apr 14 2009, 09:31 AM~13571227
> *Any updates yet.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Dino

:h5:


----------



## brett

heres a better pic of the paint


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 22 2009, 04:20 PM~14848663
> *heres a better pic of the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## brett

+tT


----------



## youcantfademe

cool... fly out and do a 44 in my lac.....


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 22 2009, 02:20 PM~14848663
> *heres a better pic of the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job on that :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> heres a better pic of the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you do more to that?....looks like theres more there than i remember


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 29 2009, 08:24 AM~14918264
> *
> heres a better pic of the paint
> 
> did you do more to that?....looks like theres more there than i remember
> *


 nope always been there , lights gotta hit it just right :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 29 2009, 07:03 PM~14921221
> *nope always been there , lights gotta hit it just right :biggrin:
> *


tite,i apparently never got as good of a look at it as i thought :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT

SUPP BRETT,U HAVE A PM :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 22 2009, 04:20 PM~14848663
> *heres a better pic of the paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!

I just bought a 42inch from Plaque...hopefully I could save up enough to take it down to you for the install...good work


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 31 2009, 03:35 PM~14937873
> *nice!
> 
> I just bought a 42inch from Plaque...hopefully I could save up enough to take it down to you for the install...good work
> *


thanks  
lets make it happen :0 hey some of those roofs plague had are a different style w/a square glass not rounded at the front ,I hope you didnt get one of those.


----------



## brett

check the links in my signature for ~

As well as the roofs I am making clear 90 corner lights ...
will have a few sets to sell soon for* $150* shipped ... but ~
supplies are very limited, I can convert yours if you send them ,i can do it for*$100* including shipping them back to you . 










And Im always making 2 door euro moldings for your 90'd coupe conversions .
just like everything else is going up , these will now be *$400* shipped w/a set of DECENT cores.
* $500* shipped outright w/out a set of core moldings .
and check the link for some feedback on previous sets of moldings :biggrin:


----------



## brett

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:wave: sup brett


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

:uh: whuddup fellas


----------



## RUFFCUTT

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 8 2009, 06:50 PM~15019389
> *:uh:  whuddup fellas
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15044728
> *
> *


so ah when is that fleet getting its brains blownout :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 10 2009, 09:42 PM~15045161
> *so ah when is that fleet getting its brains blownout :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 well its next inline  ,


----------



## brett

> :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Nice work bro, what fits a 70 caprice better 42" or 44"


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 16 2009, 12:17 AM~15095338
> *Nice work bro, what fits a 70 caprice better 42" or 44"
> *


thanks , Not sure but I think 44 will fit just fine


----------



## brett

I HAVE 2 SETS OF CLEAR CORNERS FOR SALE , ONE SET MAYBE SPOKEN FOR ? :biggrin: 




> check the links in my signature for ~
> 
> As well as the roofs I am making clear 90 corner lights ...
> will have a few sets to sell soon for* $150* shipped ... but ~
> supplies are very limited, I can convert yours if you send them ,i can do it for*$100* including shipping them back to you .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Im always making 2 door euro moldings for your 90'd coupe conversions .
> just like everything else is going up , these will now be *$400* shipped w/a set of DECENT cores.
> * $500* shipped outright w/out a set of core moldings .
> and check the link for some feedback on previous sets of moldings :biggrin:


----------



## brett

ttt for one set of caddy clear corners left and 2 sets of 2 door euro moldings left


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 30 2009, 07:05 PM~14341691
> *I have 2 38" moonroofs available , these have a trim ring and are much easier to install than the lincoln 42 &44  .    The trim ring used as a template for cutting the roof and the ring goes in and the moonroof assembly attaches to that ,done!
> ttthese  I will sell outright or I can install them , these are good for limo style rear installs.
> 
> and I also have a complete mirrored 42 available for an install only, I wont sell this one outright
> *


do you still have the 38's? if not what car can I get one out of?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 28 2009, 01:41 AM~15204645
> *do you still have the 38's? if not what car can I get one out of?
> *


 i do but im 3000 miles away  
big body caddies and town cars from 90s :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 28 2009, 11:13 AM~15205952
> *i do but im 3000 miles away
> big body caddies and town cars from 90s :biggrin:
> *


ttt cuz im under 10 miles away :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 08:31 AM~15226872
> *ttt cuz im under 10 miles away :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

im glad you came threw for me bro :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 5 2009, 06:59 AM~15269887
> *im glad you came threw for me bro :biggrin:
> *


 lol! no problem , just took me a year to get to the other side of town to get started :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 6 2009, 12:27 PM~15281460
> *lol! no problem ,  just took me a year to get to the other side of town to get started :biggrin:
> *


its cool,i like to think things happen when they are SUPPOSED to happen


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 05:30 PM~15285278
> *its cool,i like to think things happen when they are SUPPOSED to happen
> *


ok that works for me


----------



## Stomper714

dam how much do one of these jobs run?? I got a 65 Impala S.S. they looking Clean as [email protected] :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Oct 7 2009, 11:34 PM~15299411
> *dam how much do one of these jobs run?? I got a 65 Impala S.S.  they looking Clean as [email protected]  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks , they run round 1200 and up ,,,


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

nice work :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## vintage1976

:wave:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 23 2009, 12:09 AM~15440379
> *:wave:
> *


sup fockers !
:biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

:scrutinize:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Nov 15 2009, 04:13 PM~15672122
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: love this one,
before I got a cordless saw...


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 17 2009, 06:50 PM~15695084
> *:biggrin: love this one,
> before I got a cordless saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Topnotch! Must be a 44-52" I've been hearing about...
must be what they mean when they say "brains blown out"... :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

how do you properly take off the glass from the bucket with out fuckin shit up lol


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 18 2009, 05:04 PM~15705926
> *how do you properly take off the glass from the bucket with out fuckin shit up lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 from the inside/bottom ,take out the rear screws on the plastic halo if any. 
then open the glass enough to get to the front screws on the halo.
then take out the 5/16th bolts at all 4 corners of the glass . rear brackets have a shim you need to remove and a long spring you need to swivel it in towards the center .
now the glass is ready to remove


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 17 2009, 08:50 PM~15695084
> *:biggrin: love this one,
> before I got a cordless saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin hack :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 17 2009, 05:50 PM~15695084
> *:biggrin: love this one,
> before I got a cordless saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 CLEAN INSTALL what size is that ? :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JK :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2009, 07:36 PM~15707573
> *fuckin hack :biggrin:
> *


 yeah looks like the inside of your roof :0 naw I got a better can opener now :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 18 2009, 09:33 PM~15707539
> *from the inside/bottom ,take out the rear screws on the plastic halo if any.
> then open the glass enough to get to the front screws on the halo.
> then take out the 5/16th bolts at all 4 corners of the glass .  rear brackets have a shim you need to remove and a long spring you need to swivel it in towards the center .
> now the glass is ready to remove
> *


thanks for the info homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 21 2009, 03:30 PM~15737917
> *yeah looks like the inside of your roof :0  naw I got a better can opener now :biggrin:
> *


 cmon on now it aint that bad :biggrin:


----------



## ERBYSANDMAN1

Whats up Brett

Great job on the roofs. You should put together a tutorial and sell that info. Some of us may or maynot be able to afford the house call but if you give us the know how we could figure it out. I think the flange is probably the toughest thing to figure out. Let me know, Im sure there are others who echo that


----------



## 1sikMC

where can i get a 44" sun roof complete?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 17 2009, 05:50 PM~15695084
> *:biggrin: love this one,
> before I got a cordless saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT I BE DRAGGING THE GENERATOR OUT THERE NOW CAUSE THEM BATTERIES KEPT DYING :cheesy:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by ERBYSANDMAN1_@Nov 29 2009, 03:34 PM~15813591
> *Whats up Brett
> 
> Great job on the roofs.  You should put together a tutorial and sell that info.  Some of us may or maynot be able to afford the house call but if you give us the know how we could figure it out.  I think the flange is probably the toughest thing to figure out.  Let me know, Im sure there are others who echo that
> *


 thanks bro , it takes a little more than a little how to page .
I figured it out on my own so why should I share that info?
If you cant afford it and think it cost too much ,then you dont really want one ...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 29 2009, 05:26 PM~15814317
> *where can i get a 44" sun roof complete?
> *


from a salvage yard :dunno: or buy a linc from craigslist


----------



## ERBYSANDMAN1

I wasn't trying to get anything free. I was asking if I could pay for the info if it came down to that. I want it done but that would mean a road trip pulling the car from Maryland to ny and then back to pick it up. I give yoi your props on getting it done I was just asking cause others have. I want one but I like to do things if I can. That's why I asked


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by ERBYSANDMAN1_@Dec 1 2009, 07:22 PM~15837543
> *I wasn't trying to get anything free.  I was asking if I could pay for the info if it came down to that.    I want it done but that would mean a road trip pulling the car from Maryland to ny and then back to pick it up.  I give yoi your props on getting it done I was just asking cause others have.  I want one but I like to do things if I can.  That's why I asked
> *


 i know where you are coming from , everything i know i learned myself thru trial and error.
its more complicatedf than people think and i could not show someone how to do it ,that all im saying . 
and hey maryland is not that far ,ive done cars from nj, nyc area, canada etc. 
as far as i know im the only one doing it this way on this side of the country


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ERBYSANDMAN1_@Dec 1 2009, 08:22 PM~15837543
> *I wasn't trying to get anything free.  I was asking if I could pay for the info if it came down to that.    I want it done but that would mean a road trip pulling the car from Maryland to ny and then back to pick it up.  I give yoi your props on getting it done I was just asking cause others have.  I want one but I like to do things if I can.  That's why I asked
> *


I dont know how far you are from brett.. but i had to take mine 8 hours away to get it done this way.... sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 2 2009, 09:22 PM~15852771
> *I dont know how far you are from brett.. but i had to take mine 8 hours away to get it done this way.... sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.
> *


there you go , im as close as you'll get


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## brett

Very good article on moonroof installs in the feb lowrider mag .
I believe the guys doing the install are on here ,oldschoolmoonroofs.


----------



## angel85lx

From what cars are you getting the 44 from.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Dec 12 2009, 09:04 PM~15962835
> *From what cars are you getting the 44 from.
> *


lincoln towncar 80-89


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt. wish i was closer. i got alot of panels id give along with cash to make me a perfect set. i sold my stencil car if u was curious why im not makn em myself.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

need ur trim done? work 4 work?


----------



## RUFFCUTT

:wave:


----------



## brett

:0 I made those clear corners :biggrin: 
f*[email protected] bad ass ride~


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 14 2009, 11:40 PM~15982632
> *:0  I made those clear corners  :biggrin:
> f*[email protected]  bad ass ride~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that alot


----------



## implala66

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 16 2009, 03:42 PM~16000273
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 14 2009, 08:40 PM~15982632
> *:0  I made those clear corners  :biggrin:
> f*[email protected]  bad ass ride~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i made a clear set for my hearse.... not sure if im feeling em though....


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 18 2009, 07:13 PM~16023675
> *i made a clear set for my hearse.... not sure if im feeling em though....
> *


 I hear ya ,I made these and a few other sets , but they are not on my car... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:wave:


----------



## vintage1976

B.T.N. doin big things 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

:ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 6 2010, 11:56 AM~16201777
> *:ugh:
> *


yes i agree. :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 10:13 AM~16201888
> *yes i agree. :biggrin:
> *


exactly , ill cosign


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 6 2010, 11:03 PM~16208043
> *exactly , ill cosign
> *


 :biggrin: whats new homie,you mount up them Ds yet


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 7 2010, 10:50 AM~16213411
> *:biggrin: whats new homie,you mount up them Ds yet
> *


naw not yet ,aint been doing shit but working and daddying. hope to get a test fit this weekend before getting some tires :biggrin:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 8 2010, 12:42 AM~16220903
> *naw not yet ,aint been doing shit but working and daddying. hope to get a test fit this weekend before getting some tires :biggrin:
> *


daddying :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dino

:rimshot:


----------



## rook

Hey are your moonroofs fully motorized?


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by rook_@Jan 20 2010, 06:25 PM~16354180
> *Hey are your moonroofs fully motorized?
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 22 2010, 04:33 PM~16377967
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


FULLY


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## vintage1976

:0


----------



## brett

:uh: yup the ice cream man is coming! :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda

i'm going to re do my 65 impala i wan't a moonroof what's the best year and make car's to to get thank's for any info


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by jrcerda_@Jan 30 2010, 07:51 PM~16463160
> *i'm going to re do my 65 impala i wan't a moonroof what's the best year and make car's to to get thank's for any info
> *


80-89 towncar ,and its probably the 10th time its been stated in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 30 2010, 08:09 PM~16463675
> *80-89 towncar ,and its probably the 10th time its been stated in this topic :biggrin:
> *


thank's


----------



## 309Chevy4life

do u need the beauty ring to install the 42" roofs, or u can do them without em?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup homie? i got a quick 1 for you? do you got to trim the moonroof bucket to fit the roof skin of a 64 to sit flush??


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2010, 11:45 AM~16467658
> *sup homie? i got a quick 1 for you? do you got to trim the moonroof bucket to fit the roof skin of a 64 to sit flush??
> *


naw dont have to , just shim the bolts in the middle of the tub, the ones at the rear corner of the opening.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 30 2010, 09:15 PM~16462911
> *:uh: yup the ice cream man is coming! :biggrin:
> *


came out tite :biggrin:


----------



## brett

customers ride we did at work :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 2 2010, 08:21 PM~16491909
> *customers ride we did at work :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha 28's.......wtf


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 31 2010, 10:32 PM~16471491
> *naw dont have to , just shim the bolts in the middle of the tub, the ones at the rear corner of the opening.
> *


cool thanks big dog :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

bump...........


----------



## Reckless

Brett, PM sent!

:thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 28 2010, 10:22 AM~16749107
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2010, 12:14 PM~16749339
> *:wave:
> *



still waitn on the junction meeting :uh: 


i grabbed that roof i talked to you about but the fuckin glass is cracked, good for parts i guess


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 28 2010, 11:55 AM~16749585
> *still waitn on the junction meeting  :uh:
> i grabbed that roof i talked to you about but the fuckin glass is cracked, good for parts i guess
> *


which one ,the complete car? good for a steel top :biggrin: 
soon as I can get a day off daddy duty


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 28 2010, 09:19 PM~16753302
> *which one ,the complete car?  good for a steel top :biggrin:
> soon as I can get a day off daddy duty
> *


yeah the complete car, i will post up some pics of the roof, the bucket is PERFECT


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16765486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean, you da man


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 1 2010, 07:59 PM~16765486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS A NICE ONE


----------



## vintage1976

:wow:


----------



## JuicedS10

does anyone have the dimensions of a 44" and 42" on the outside of the frame?
thanks


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by JuicedS10_@Mar 17 2010, 04:18 PM~16918984
> *does anyone have the dimensions of a 44" and 42" on the outside of the frame?
> thanks
> *


the widths of the roof assemblies complete with the track's are about 43.5 and 46.5 inches side to side. thats how much room you will need inside .


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 1 2010, 10:59 PM~16765486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks clean!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Mar 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16933224
> *damn that looks clean!
> *


YOU DOING ANOTHER CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16938063
> *YOU DOING ANOTHER CADDY :biggrin:
> *


no sir


----------



## Dino

i tried calling you brett


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## vintage1976

tha 44/42 inch killa


----------



## oldschoolmoonroof

WHATs up BRETT. how you be? how the install's going.


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 9 2010, 03:01 PM~17144975
> *tha 44/42 inch killa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by oldschoolmoonroof_@Apr 10 2010, 12:24 AM~17150237
> *WHATs up BRETT. how you be? how the install's going.
> *


pretty slow up here , got a donk in the shop will be getting 42'd


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 10 2010, 11:37 AM~17152009
> *pretty slow up here , got a donk in the shop will be getting 42'd
> *


 :uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 10 2010, 11:06 AM~17152150
> *:uh:
> *


and a caddy on standby


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 10 2010, 08:02 PM~17154447
> *and a caddy on standby
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :nicoderm:


----------



## brett

:drama: :ninja: :rimshot: :roflmao: 
the shop is gonna be pretty empty this coming week :0

:uh: thats for you up there vintage :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO BRETT WHEN YA PICKIN UP THESE 2 44S ?? LEMME KNOW ILL GO GET MORE~!!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 19 2010, 06:36 PM~17240457
> *YO BRETT WHEN YA PICKIN UP THESE 2 44S ?? LEMME KNOW ILL GO GET MORE~!!!
> *


soon bro , I know I been slacking on that


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Apr 19 2010, 06:36 PM~17240457
> *YO BRETT WHEN YA PICKIN UP THESE 2 44S ?? LEMME KNOW ILL GO GET MORE~!!!
> *


lets see the new ones


----------



## vintage1976

:run: :sprint:


----------



## rick383

[/quote]


did you cut the glass out ? is that ring aluminum? thanks for the help


----------



## rick383

you mead it like this?????????????????


----------



## brett

> you mead it like this?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but you need to add some steel to make up for the thicknees of the glass


----------



## rick383

> you mead it like this?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes but you need to add some steel to make up for the thicknees of the glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot for the help!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976

:biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

the INCREDIBLES? EXPANDABLES? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Mr Impala

i just picked up a metal roof for my 64 measures like 41" across so im assuming its a 42? but i dont have the inside slider!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 1 2010, 10:14 AM~17663262
> *i just picked up a metal roof for my 64 measures like 41" across so im assuming its a 42? but i dont have the inside slider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes looks like a 42 , thats bad ass
all the slider is a piece of aluminum , find a slider thats all , or make one


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jun 1 2010, 09:40 AM~17662986
> *the INCREDIBLES? EXPANDABLES?  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brett

wish I had time and space to work , got 4 to do


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## 1980lincoln

need a roof skin for a 44 anyone?


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jun 16 2010, 11:42 PM~17811713
> *need a roof skin for a 44 anyone?
> *


only the skin?


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17766788
> *wish I had time and space to work , got 4 to do
> *



 :uh: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 17 2010, 12:50 AM~17811770
> *only the skin?
> *


yes


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 12 2010, 11:35 AM~17766788
> *wish I had time and space to work , got 4 to do
> *



u can do em here !!!

so far, no luck on the batts... they're out.


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 17 2010, 08:12 PM~17818830
> *u can do em here !!!
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jun 17 2010, 02:25 PM~17817171
> *yes
> *



how much will you pay ? i can get one but got to cut it out.... let me know


----------



## vintage1976

:wave:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 12 2010, 09:35 AM~17766788
> *wish I had time and space to work , got 4 to do
> *


 ok finally cut the donk


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17940054
> *ok finally cut the donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

were can i find a phantom top or a sliding rag for a 96 lincoln town car and what would it cost to buy one


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 1 2010, 09:37 PM~17940906
> *were can i find a phantom top or a sliding rag for a 96 lincoln town car and what would it cost to buy one
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mack10

Can anyone tell me whats the biggest size moonroof I can put in my 60 bubble top?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 1 2010, 11:37 PM~17940906
> *were can i find a phantom top or a sliding rag for a 96 lincoln town car and what would it cost to buy one
> *


this car had one...









hit up it's owner and ask what he did with it, he's stripping it down to crush. Here he is...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=11404


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17941798
> *Can anyone tell me whats the biggest size moonroof I can put in my 60 bubble top?
> *


dont do it they dont look too good, id guess 36"


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

what years, makes, and models do 42" and 44" moonroofs come in?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 1 2010, 10:26 PM~17941981
> *dont do it they dont look too good, id guess 36"
> *


Your good..Thats what I have in mine now but I was hopn to upgrade.. The 36 duz look good but a 42 or 44" sounds so much better... My moonroof installer told me that he couldn't do bigger than a 36" but I didn't know if he was jus b/s or not... Thanks for the input..


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 2 2010, 11:40 AM~17944163
> *Your good..Thats what I have in mine now but I was hopn to upgrade.. The 36 duz look good but a 42 or 44" sounds so much better... My moonroof installer told me that he couldn't do bigger than a 36" but I didn't know if he was jus b/s or not... Thanks for the input..
> *



something about the surve of roof, and flat moonroof not jiving together...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17940054
> *ok finally cut the donk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: ITS SUPPOSED TO BE EXCLUSIVE TO LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 2 2010, 01:41 PM~17945565
> *:thumbsdown:  ITS SUPPOSED TO BE EXCLUSIVE TO LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *




$$$$$$$$$$ knows no boundries :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ANY ONE KNOW OF A 44 WITH A SKIN FOR SALE?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17947238
> *$$$$$$$$$$ knows no boundries  :biggrin:
> *


cant blame him,especially with the lack of lowriders around here


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 2 2010, 12:41 PM~17945565
> *:thumbsdown:  ITS SUPPOSED TO BE EXCLUSIVE TO LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *


 no discrimination here, blew the brains out the chev, fuck it


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17941802
> *this car had one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit up it's owner and ask what he did with it, he's stripping it down to crush. Here he is...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=11404
> *


thank u


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 2 2010, 02:07 AM~17942283
> *what years, makes, and models do 42" and 44" moonroofs come in?
> *


x2


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 2 2010, 02:07 AM~17942283
> *what years, makes, and models do 42" and 44" moonroofs come in?
> *


?????


----------



## brett

that question has been asked and answered a few times in here :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

:wave:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17966992
> *that question has been asked and answered a few times in here :biggrin:
> *


80-89 towncars, I found it on like page 20 something.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 6 2010, 10:32 AM~17972255
> *80-89 towncars, I found it on like page 20 something.
> *


good job , thats where 44s come from 
42s are in 77- 79 lincoln ,various models


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 5 2010, 07:28 PM~17967087
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17975820
> *good job , thats where 44s come from
> 42s are in 77- 79  lincoln ,various models
> *


thank bro, that impala on page 1 is sick as fuck.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jul 7 2010, 10:28 AM~17982251
> *thank bro, that impala on page 1 is sick as fuck.
> *


very nice car


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 7 2010, 04:24 PM~17984447
> *very nice car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



missed you on Sunday


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jul 22 2010, 11:19 AM~18111561
> *missed you on Sunday
> *


I gotta handle my shit  eh


----------



## Chris

will a 44 fit in a box caprice?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 1 2010, 05:05 PM~18201029
> *will a 44 fit in a box caprice?
> *


 :yes: sir


----------



## brett

42 in a 72 chevy









more pics coming


----------



## brett

heres my big body daily ,new hood tried out some hok candies. 
putting a 42 in it too


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 1 2010, 09:15 PM~18201428
> *:yes: sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the 61 rag?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 PM~18336564
> *42 in a 72 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics coming
> *


----------



## brett

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18370167

got these 88s for sale , also got a 5th wheel kit , chrome bucket is rusty make offer . 

check my links I have 2 sets of 2 door caddy euro moldings for sale

t+T


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for some nice roofs :biggrin:


----------



## brett

THE 72 in paint, damn that mirror is clean


----------



## regal ryda

nice work Brett


----------



## brett

thanks guys
next up ,a 44 in the back of this monster truck thing


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett+Aug 30 2010, 08:32 PM~18444399-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys
> next up ,a 44 in the back of this monster truck thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 i like it!
> <!--QuoteBegin-brett_@Aug 29 2010, 09:28 PM~18435567
> *THE 72  in paint,  damn that mirror is clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i like that too :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

always looking good!!
send me those 88's!!
:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

hey Brett how do I run my drain tubes in my impala...am I goin to have to cut holes for them


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 30 2010, 10:09 PM~18446744
> *hey Brett how do I run my drain tubes in my impala...am I goin to have to cut holes for them
> *


 back ones into the sail panel and into the trunk to the wheelwell and cut ,I dont remember if I had to cut the inner sail panel.
front ones either plug them or run them to the back .
so yes you have to cut


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 31 2010, 08:07 PM~18455788
> *back ones into the sail panel and into the trunk to the wheelwell and cut  ,I dont remember if I had to cut the inner sail panel.
> front ones either plug them or run them to the back .
> so  yes you have to cut
> *


thanks


----------



## vintage1976

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Aug 29 2010, 08:28 PM~18435567
> *THE 72  in paint,  damn that mirror is clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty nice Brett


----------



## westsidehydros

sup big jerm !!!


I routed my drain tubes down sail panel, behind rear arm rest and drilled hole in floor right by wheel well. plugged fronts. never leaked, however i dont (try not to) drive my shit in rain either.


----------



## Mr. Andrew

Here's my hack job after my saw broke :biggrin: 























44"


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 5 2010, 03:56 PM~18492553
> *Here's my hack job after my saw broke  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44"
> *


what kind of car that come out of? :0


----------



## brett

ttt for page 44
moved into a new spot  got some roofs in stock ,picking up more soon


----------



## brett

old pic :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18494364
> *ttt for page 44
> moved into a new spot   got some roofs in stock ,picking up more soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. Andrew

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 5 2010, 07:54 PM~18494315
> *what kind of car that come out of? :0
> *


Beleive it or not it was out of a Cadi El Dorado, I just happen to be walking around the junk yard when they set it down. Dude came over and pulled the trunk lock out and removed the battery after the forklift set it down. I was in the right place at the right time hard to beleive it was a El Dorado.


----------



## Mr. Andrew

44" going into this


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 6 2010, 11:59 AM~18498118
> *Beleive it or not it was out of a Cadi El Dorado, I just happen to be walking around the junk yard when they set it down. Dude came over and pulled the trunk lock out and removed the battery after the forklift set it down. I was in the right place at the right time hard to beleive it was a El Dorado.
> *


 thats what it look like ,pretty odd ,cool tho


----------



## regal ryda

where can I get one of those trim rings like the green one 42 if ya got one layin around :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 6 2010, 07:27 PM~18501059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can I get one of those trim rings like the green one  42 if ya got one layin around :biggrin:
> *


funny cause I almost destroyed that one to get the rusted shut roof apart.

idk 42 parts so much harder to come by , pm me an offer


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 6 2010, 07:31 PM~18501703
> *funny cause I almost destroyed that one to get the rusted shut roof apart.
> 
> idk 42 parts so much harder to come by , pm me an offer
> *


dunno what its really worth, dont wanna lowball you and end up insulting a cool dude :biggrin:


----------



## brett

time for a rebuild


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18528168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for a rebuild
> *


time for a new CHROME axle :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> ttt for page 44
> moved into a new spot  got some roofs in stock ,picking up more soon
> 
> i have one for you :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> ttt for page 44
> moved into a new spot  got some roofs in stock ,picking up more soon
> 
> i have one for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 still have that one? !
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK

what do these roofs go for shipped to 34746??


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2010, 02:19 PM~18548028
> *what do these roofs go for shipped to 34746??
> *


 sorry I dont sell them ,need them for installs.
search car-parts.com and/or craigslist for 80-89 lincoln towncars.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 13 2010, 05:26 PM~18558258
> *sorry I dont sell them ,need them for installs.
> search car-parts.com and/or craigslist for 80-89 lincoln towncars.
> *


I got a big hole in my roof, now I gotta figure bracing out


----------



## regal ryda

any pics of the roof bracing you did to support thr weight of the pan


----------



## brett

regalryda ,this pic shows on the bottom left , I usually use part of the roof brace I cut out of the car to support the frame at least here , sometimes towards the front corners just screwed into the existing car bracing to support the roff prering.
and same basically in the back of the tub screw in brackets to the roof bracing where it supports the tub at the mounting tabs.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 14 2010, 06:23 PM~18568592
> *regalryda ,this pic shows on the bottom left , I usually use part of the roof brace I cut out of the car  to support the frame at least here , sometimes towards the front corners just screwed into the existing car bracing to support the roff prering.
> and same basically in the back of the tub screw in brackets to the roof bracing where it supports the tub at the mounting tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks brett I was thinking something like this...I looked at your pic of the impala where you removed the factory braces instead of cutting thru them so thats what I did too, saved them to fab up braces for the roof and tub, thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18528168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for a rebuild
> *



looks like you need some new batteries for that thing !!

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 12 2010, 09:05 AM~18546011
> *:0 still have that one? !
> *


YES SIR  its all ready for you


----------



## touchdowntodd

you guys should travel.. i need a 44 in my 63 impala and dont trust anyone around here


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 10:01 AM~18589680
> *you guys should travel.. i need a 44 in my 63 impala and dont trust anyone around here
> *


IM CLOSE TO YOU....I CAN SUPPLY THE SUNROOF AND SKIN :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 17 2010, 10:02 AM~18590848
> *IM CLOSE TO YOU....I CAN SUPPLY THE SUNROOF AND SKIN  :biggrin:
> *


do it do it :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 17 2010, 08:01 AM~18589680
> *you guys should travel.. i need a 44 in my 63 impala and dont trust anyone around here
> *


i can travel , i have to pick up a roof in detroit :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 17 2010, 10:53 PM~18594679
> *i can travel , i have to pick up a roof in detroit :biggrin:
> *


come on im waiting


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm me with price of the roof ... and price for you to come out... 

im serious about this


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 18 2010, 08:53 AM~18597402
> *pm me with price of the roof ... and price for you to come out...
> 
> im serious about this
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18528168
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for a rebuild
> *


well........wheres the new pics?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 29 2010, 02:52 PM~18693864
> *well........wheres the new pics?
> *


looks the same , need some sounds put in


----------



## brett

> thanks guys
> next up ,a 44 in the back of this monster truck thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this prering will be getting repoed , almost 2 months since I started it he would rather I take it back because I need it for another install than to pay me to finish his? ok no problem


----------



## Dino

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 29 2010, 06:12 PM~18694456
> *looks the same , need some sounds put in
> *


 let me know when and where homie


----------



## vintage1976

> thanks guys
> next up ,a 44 in the back of this monster truck thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this prering will be getting repoed , almost 2 months since I started it he would rather I take it back because I need it for another install than to pay me to finish his? ok no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> i know a car that could use that :uh: :tears: :tears: :tears:
Click to expand...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Oct 23 2010, 12:55 PM~18888326
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> i know a car that could use that  :uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


you have yours bro , its on you to get your car to me and its a done deal.

also update ,,, roof has been repo'ed and got installed in a 64 merc today ,
have some pics tomorrow :0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2010, 08:04 AM~18859255
> *let me know when and where homie
> *


ill be stopping by or calling , so you do house calls?


----------



## chtrone

need a roof 44


----------



## brett

also update ,,, roof has been repo'ed and got installed in a 64 merc today ,
have some pics tomorrow :0
[/quote]









































this roof payed for my vegas trip! LOVE MY JOB!!!
heres a link to some of my pics , vegas after the show lows on the strip!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=565371&hl=


----------



## brett

the merc is my bosses car , gonna get a pearl and patterned paint .
painted this pimp a team van today


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 24 2010, 05:57 PM~18894901
> *you have yours bro ,  its on you to get your car to me and its a done deal.
> 
> *



he's a testy lil basterd these days huh jerm !!??!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18907769
> *he's a testy lil basterd these days huh jerm !!??!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :0 jerms slacking has caught up to mine


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 24 2010, 05:58 PM~18894906
> *ill be stopping by or calling ,  so you do house calls?
> *


ill work wherever,whenever.....sooo it looks like you been busy :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali

44 IS HOW I ROLL.......


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Oct 27 2010, 05:30 PM~18924145
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit  :0 jerms slacking has caught up to mine
> *


 :happysad:     :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER

Quick question... 

Pro's and Con's 42" or 44" installed in a 64 Impala.. What is the ideal choice? Thx!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 28 2010, 06:01 PM~18933999
> *Quick question...
> 
> Pro's and Con's  42" or 44" installed in a 64 Impala..  What is the ideal choice? Thx!
> *


44 all day


----------



## DeeLoc

Brett how do you remove the glass from the track?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

were are the pictures of after the repo :cheesy:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Oct 28 2010, 10:14 PM~18936552
> *were are the pictures of after the repo  :cheesy:
> *


 the repoed roof is in the merc and I knew the first guy was shady so I riveted the roof brace in the truck instead of welding , so came out fairly easy .
He wants me too put another one back in but he will be charged full price again sorry :biggrin:


----------



## el camino man

What do you charge to put in a 44" in a box caprice?


----------



## brett

installs average round a g


----------



## brett

64 merc I did last week, what ya think?
off white base








lots of white pear
l
















lil tape


----------



## brett

couple bench mix colors 
















candy fades on edges


----------



## brett

and cleared


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2010, 09:03 AM~19014743
> *looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks  did some more today

hope the sun is out tomorrow


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

looks good


----------



## Dino

it has that old skool look to it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 10 2010, 10:18 AM~19033129
> *it has that old skool look to it.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


K   L. thats what I was goin for :biggrin:

my attempt at a Larry Watson style ...r.i.p.


----------



## brett

jammed ~
















couple shots from the roof~

























dash is in the works~


----------



## brett

:0 going to detroit , ohio and kentucky!!!


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 27 2010, 03:07 PM~19175726
> *:0  going to detroit ,  ohio and kentucky!!!
> *




do the damn thang 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 27 2010, 03:07 PM~19175726
> *:0  going to detroit ,  ohio and kentucky!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 27 2010, 04:07 PM~19175726
> *:0  going to detroit ,  ohio and kentucky!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: $$


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 29 2010, 02:17 PM~19190783
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: $$
> *


 :around: :happysad: :ugh: :no:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Nov 29 2010, 11:39 AM~19189642
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Got this today....


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

This one i got today its a dealer added kit type nice aluminum trim edge,will look good polished up. 1983 Coupe De












































:biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Hey Brett whats up with the sqaure corners...you asked me if they had them. One of them is this type anygood? I got one ...(Rob)


----------



## rick383

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 27 2010, 02:07 PM~19175726
> *:0  going to detroit ,  ohio and kentucky!!!
> *


scratch kentucky off the list  put a deposit on a narrowed rear axle, guess dude got a better offer , got a refund the other day . wtf :angry:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Dec 28 2010, 09:24 PM~19444186
> *:biggrin:
> *


  pm'd


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 5 2010, 02:22 PM~19245106
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 29 2010, 07:38 AM~19447517
> *scratch kentucky off the list      put a deposit on a narrowed rear axle, guess dude got a better offer , got a refund the other day .  wtf  :angry:
> *


who the fuck does shit like that!? :thumbsdown:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 29 2010, 06:41 AM~19447566
> *who the fuck does shit like that!? :thumbsdown:
> *


 I have the answer but im not gonna say :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 27 2010, 02:07 PM~19175726
> *:0  going to detroit ,  ohio and kentucky!!!
> *


 maybe atlanta


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:0


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 29 2010, 06:41 AM~19447566
> *who the fuck does shit like that!? :thumbsdown:
> *


 I guess someone who starts parting out there project , then sells it complete so he has to get back or replace the shit hes parted out so far :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 2 2011, 01:28 PM~19480998
> *I guess someone who starts parting out there project , then sells it complete so he has to get back or replace the shit hes parted out so far :dunno:
> *


:uh:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 29 2010, 04:39 AM~19447519
> * pm'd
> *





thanks for that help :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 3 2011, 11:37 PM~19496600
> *thanks for that help   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
snowroof
















nice paint work


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 8 2011, 04:02 PM~19540550
> *:cheesy:
> snowroof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice paint work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sheets of clear just falling off the ride


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## dbs67

I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the car up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes. Thanks!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 21 2011, 05:09 PM~19661562
> *I just removed a 44" out of a 86' Lincoln. Is there anything else I should remove other than the glass, tray, drain tubes, switch and wire harness? How much of the wiring should I keep? I'm having the yard pick the car up tomorrow and want to make sure I got everything I need before it goes. Thanks!!
> *


Are you flanging it or welding in the skin? I'd cut out the skin anyways, people are always looking for em and you never know if you'll need it  

You don't need much of the wiring, as long as you have the switch and some extra you'll be able to splice it in


----------



## dbs67

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 21 2011, 06:14 PM~19662920
> *Are you flanging it or welding in the skin? I'd cut out the skin anyways, people are always looking for em and you never know if you'll need it
> 
> You don't need much of the wiring, as long as you have the switch and some extra you'll be able to splice it in
> *



I'll be flanging it! I'll cut the skin out just in case. Thanks!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 21 2011, 09:06 PM~19663384
> *I'll be flanging it! I'll cut the skin out just in case. Thanks!!
> *


its not the roof skin you need its the brace attatched to it the prering that the tub mounts to


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Nov 19 2010, 09:26 PM~19114514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dash is in the works~
> *


 new shots , pics taken before put into storage to finish later when have all parts
I straightened and polished stainlees for the first time . Had the interior done, lil sound put in , had to do some touch ups to paint etc, new rubbers


----------



## Venom62

Brett,

I got a 42 mirror for my deuce, but dont want the glass. I want sheetmetal roof instead of the glass. What is the best solution? Try and find a Sheetmetal 42/44 sunroof or have sheetmetal welded to the 42 frame and tear the glass out?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 22 2011, 09:23 AM~19666111
> *Brett,
> 
> I got a 42 mirror for my deuce, but dont want the glass. I want sheetmetal roof instead of the glass.  What is the best solution?  Try and find a Sheetmetal 42/44 sunroof or have sheetmetal welded to the 42 frame and tear the glass out?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> *


 we can workit out on swap for the mirror and a metal one , :0


----------



## dbs67

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 22 2011, 05:36 AM~19665853
> *its not the roof skin you need its the brace attatched to it the prering that the tub mounts to
> *



Would I be able to go without the brace and tach bolts so it mounts in? Thanks!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 22 2011, 01:52 PM~19667455
> *Would I be able to go without the brace and tach bolts so it mounts in? Thanks!!
> *


 yes you ca but it wont be the same , flimsey roof w/out


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 22 2011, 01:54 PM~19667139
> *we can workit out on swap for the mirror and a metal one ,  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dbs67

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 22 2011, 12:41 PM~19667700
> *yes you ca but it wont be the same ,  flimsey roof w/out
> *



Ok...looks like ill be cuttin it out today.


----------



## mmmkandy

can u put a roof in my bathroom


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Jan 22 2011, 07:18 PM~19669156
> *can u put a roof in my bathroom
> *


skylight go by Lowes lol


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Jan 22 2011, 07:18 PM~19669156
> *can u put a roof in my bathroom
> *


 yes im installing one in my window for remote ventilation


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jun 8 2009, 01:15 PM~14126514
> *nope,no jacked up paint :biggrin:
> opened~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closed~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  cant wait to see this finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i luv the look of this 44 steel, cant wait, one day!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## dbs67

Anyone know what size moonroof comes on a 84 eldorado?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by dbs67_@Jan 24 2011, 05:21 PM~19684853
> *Anyone know what size moonroof comes on a 84 eldorado?
> *


 a cute lil 38


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 24 2011, 03:43 PM~19683985
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  love it


----------



## dbs67

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 24 2011, 03:44 PM~19685108
> *a cute lil 38
> *


Thanks Brett!! Looks like I'll be having a 38" up for sale this weekend. If anyone is interested it will be posted in the parts ad.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 23 2011, 07:41 PM~19676986
> *i luv the look of this 44 steel, cant wait, one day!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 I scooped up a cracked 44 yesterday to make you a hard top !

left tuesday , picked up some roofs outside cleveland then did an install in detroit for Rubben from the Big M . cool dudes in the big D .
thanks to twenty and fons for the spot , drove back last night.
came back with a few roofs :biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 27 2011, 02:16 PM~19713365
> *I scooped up a cracked 44 yesterday to make you a hard top !
> 
> left tuesday , picked up some roofs outside cleveland then did an install in detroit for Rubben from the Big M . cool dudes in the big D .
> thanks to twenty and fons  for the spot ,  drove back last night.
> came back with a few roofs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Brett glad to see you made it home safe :thumbsup: 
Thats funny I guess because were in the alley everyday we don't notice how bad it looks


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 27 2011, 12:16 PM~19713365
> *I scooped up a cracked 44 yesterday to make you a hard top !
> 
> left tuesday , picked up some roofs outside cleveland then did an install in detroit for Rubben from the Big M . cool dudes in the big D .
> thanks to twenty and fons  for the spot ,  drove back last night.
> came back with a few roofs :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work dog :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

good meeting you brett....


----------



## steadydippin

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2011, 07:00 AM~19720532
> *good meeting you brett....
> *


Can I be next?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 28 2011, 05:00 AM~19720532
> *good meeting you brett....
> *


 you too bro , see you next time :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 28 2011, 08:10 AM~19720957
> *Can I be next?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 talk to me , I'll be back in town soon enough


----------



## steadydippin

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 28 2011, 01:21 PM~19722073
> *talk to me , I'll be back in town soon enough
> *


sounds good, would like to run a steel one.just not sure about the headliner... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 27 2011, 02:16 PM~19713365
> *I scooped up a cracked 44 yesterday to make you a hard top !
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: 

cant wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 28 2011, 06:46 PM~19724328
> *sounds good, would like to run a steel one.just not sure about the headliner... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


The steel ones are sweet, nice choice Tobe. Now talk with Brett and get some cheese stacked up :biggrin:


----------



## brett

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

whats happenin homie :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 29 2011, 11:07 AM~19729764
> *whats happenin homie :biggrin:
> *


 shit ,planning my next move wassup?


----------



## mmmkandy

big body next !


----------



## mmmkandy

ttt


----------



## BBIGBALLING

TTT


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Jan 29 2011, 03:09 PM~19731030
> *big body next !
> *


yes after mine is done , then wills in maryland , then when you find one , im gonna be busy :wow:


----------



## lowglasshouse

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jan 27 2011, 07:23 PM~19716887
> *nice work dog  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mmmkandy

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 29 2011, 07:46 PM~19731877
> *yes after mine is done , then wills in maryland , then when you find one , im gonna be busy :wow:
> *


founds me 1 just waiting on the owner to give it up clean one 2


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 29 2011, 06:46 PM~19731877
> *yes after mine is done , then wills in maryland , then when you find one , im gonna be busy :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 29 2011, 06:46 PM~19731877
> *yes after mine is done , then wills in maryland , then when you find one , im gonna be busy :wow:
> *


think you forgot one bish :uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Jan 30 2011, 12:10 AM~19734809
> *think you forgot one bish  :uh:
> *


 no thats just my big body list , not counting coupes I have lined up. 
yours and some more impalas :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 30 2011, 12:42 PM~19736367
> *no thats just my big body list , not counting coupes I have lined up.
> yours and some more impalas :0
> *


keepin busy huh :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 30 2011, 11:42 AM~19736367
> *no thats just my big body list , not counting coupes I have lined up.
> yours and some more impalas :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mmmkandy




----------



## mmmkandy

u cant do that shit


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jan 29 2011, 10:47 AM~19729355
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## shark_infested_82

what is the easyest way too put in a moonroof?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Jan 31 2011, 03:47 PM~19747243
> *what is the easyest way too put in a moonroof?
> *


 idk have someone install one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ttt


----------



## BBIGBALLING

TTT


----------



## brett




----------



## mmmkandy

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Jan 31 2011, 05:47 PM~19747243
> *what is the easyest way too put in a moonroof?
> *


to pay brett !


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Feb 1 2011, 07:47 AM~19747243
> *what is the easyest way too put in a moonroof?
> *


cocaine and a pick axe...


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19780145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nicoderm: were on him brett


----------



## steadydippin

:h5:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 4 2011, 06:45 AM~19785399
> *:nicoderm: were on him brett
> *


 too late hes on my list


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19780145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is nice!!!


----------



## mcm64

what up brett mark from buffalo :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mcm64_@Feb 4 2011, 04:28 PM~19789084
> *what up brett mark from buffalo :biggrin:
> *


 hey bro hows the rag?


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19780145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a gold 44 would set that car off niceeee


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 6 2011, 02:52 PM~19801767
> *a gold 44 would set that car off niceeee
> *


or a gold 42 :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976

whats up B RETT

good seeing you yesterday my friend (no ****)...........


i drive the same low..........its a tundra over here..............cool story bro :biggrin: 


get that shirt in the mail


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

another hard day over at H&S CUSTOMS :yessad: .....where you at homie?


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 7 2011, 09:04 AM~19807622
> *or a gold 42  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



....or taking off the air ride and adding a automatic trans... :roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin

Your just jealous... :yes:


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 7 2011, 06:13 PM~19811316
> *another hard day over at H&S CUSTOMS  :yessad: .....where you at homie?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 7 2011, 10:07 AM~19807641
> *whats up B RETT
> 
> good seeing you yesterday my friend (no ****)...........
> i drive the same low..........its a tundra over here..............cool story bro :biggrin:
> get that shirt in the mail
> *




shiiiiiit fergiliciuos


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 8 2011, 02:02 PM~19818054
> *shiiiiiit    fergiliciuos
> *




Big M in the house !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 8 2011, 12:09 PM~19818102
> *Big M in the house !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:nono: 

ha whats up


----------



## 77monte4pumps

between the robot, moonroofs, and julia bond, i think this is my favorite topic on layitlow right now.


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 11 2011, 05:35 PM~19846582
> *between the robot, moonroofs, and julia bond, i think this is my favorite topic on layitlow right now.
> *



and out of fuckin nowhere .................its Matt :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 11 2011, 04:35 PM~19846582
> *between the robot, moonroofs, and julia bond, i think this is my favorite topic on layitlow right now.
> *



links?  , thanks matt


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 11 2011, 11:35 PM~19849112
> *and out of fuckin nowhere .................its Mat  :biggrin:
> *


what, you didnt think i died did ya?

http://www.pornhub.com/video/search?search=julia+bond&p=

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sup fuckers? :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 12 2011, 03:34 PM~19852501
> *what, you didnt think i died did ya?
> 
> http://www.pornhub.com/video/search?search=julia+bond&p=
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


you ever call vinny bout that rear gear? he has one


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 12 2011, 10:32 PM~19854721
> *you ever call vinny bout that rear gear?  he has one
> *


yeah i got your message man thanks, i never called vinnie though cause i found a set a guy had out here in seneca castle 2 days before you got back to me. thanks though.

okay i better stop jackin bretts thread.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 12 2011, 10:51 PM~19855274
> *yeah i got your message man thanks, i never called vinnie though cause i found a set a guy had out here in seneca castle 2 days before you got back to me. thanks though.
> 
> okay i better stop jackin bretts thread.
> *


 feel free man , whats this robot you mentioned? and omg ! bond, julia bond :0


----------



## 77monte4pumps

this guy! he looks mad cool! 

ben told me you had a robot or something once, i was like WHAT? thats insane.


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 13 2011, 06:30 PM~19860055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy! he looks mad cool!
> 
> ben told me you had a robot or something once, i was like WHAT? thats insane.
> *


 whered that guy come from?
never mind forgot I posted that , I have similiar robot on my forearm :biggrin:


----------



## mmmkandy

Item number: 110649071591 
ebay 
1963 bumber brackets chromed


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 13 2011, 07:47 PM~19860193
> *whered that guy come from?
> never mind forgot I posted that ,  I have similiar robot on my forearm :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES! with the gas pump arm! awesome.


----------



## streetking

What size came in a 78 cadi coupe deville 42 or 44? theres one i know of with gold glass


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 19 2011, 04:17 PM~19910857
> *What size came in a 78 cadi coupe deville 42 or 44? theres one i know of with gold glass
> *


38 or 42


----------



## vintage1976

and another one .......................................


----------



## vintage1976

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 21 2011, 09:54 AM~19922454
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real clean


----------



## mmmkandy

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 21 2011, 11:52 AM~19922447
> *and another one .......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## mmmkandy

all that work why not a 44 ? :dunno:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Feb 21 2011, 07:16 PM~19926328
> *all that work why not a 44 ? :dunno:
> *


next week


----------



## steadydippin

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 21 2011, 11:23 PM~19927751
> *next week
> *


You makin that drive? :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Feb 21 2011, 07:13 PM~19926298
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh: whats ?


----------



## mmmkandy

just fuckin with u


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77monte4pumps

i wondered why i cant find any good deals on c-clamps locally.


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 21 2011, 10:54 AM~19922454
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE DEUCE IN THE BACKGROUND???


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 23 2011, 04:53 PM~19942593
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE DEUCE IN THE BACKGROUND???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Reazon

What cars does the 42" roof come in? What is in the yukon's and escalades?


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Feb 23 2011, 04:53 PM~19942593
> *WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE DEUCE IN THE BACKGROUND???
> *


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 24 2011, 05:42 PM~19951969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it is being sent to new jersey :happysad: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 24 2011, 07:01 PM~19952621
> *it is being sent to new jersey :happysad:  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Dino, stop keeping secrets!!! :0 :0 :0 What's going on, Brett?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 25 2011, 10:49 AM~19958354
> *Dino, stop keeping secrets!!! :0  :0  :0  What's going on, Brett?
> *


 hit up pete aka westsidehydraulics may be for sale


----------



## mmmkandy

:boink:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

SHITS GONNA POP THIS SPRING SON! :0 START SCRAPIN THEMS CASTLE COUPONS!!


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Feb 24 2011, 04:42 PM~19951969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's up with the windows on that house? wierd placement


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 1 2011, 11:03 PM~19994212
> *what's up with the windows on that house?  wierd placement
> *


 :uh: ?


----------



## mmmkandy

stairwell window on the left just sayin


----------



## brett

cool story bro  
sprayed some tangerine uk tonight


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## Big Reazon

anybody in seattle area do these installs I know where two mark v's are with moon roofs in them and I want to put one in my g body malibu willing to pay for install or trade the extra roof.


----------



## vintage1976

hey is this kinda roof any good?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:  

its in this 84 coupe i just picked up


----------



## brett

> hey is this kinda roof any good?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> its in this 84 coupe i just picked up
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mmmkandy

:boink: :fool2:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 14 2011, 06:02 PM~20090374
> *:boink:  :fool2:
> *


 u wanna borrow that trim ring? :biggrin:


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by brett_@Feb 12 2011, 09:46 AM~19851708
> *links?   ,  thanks matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH LORD...


----------



## brett

my customer service is in need of improvement , just a warning :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 15 2011, 10:55 PM~20100841
> *my customer service is in need of improvement , just a warning :biggrin:
> *


 lol :roflmao:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2011, 05:54 AM~20104084
> *lol :roflmao:
> *


 haha its funny cause its true


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Mar 10 2011, 08:36 PM~20063428
> *anybody in seattle area do these installs I know where two mark v's are with moon roofs in them and I want to put one in my g body malibu willing to pay for install or trade the extra roof.
> *


Hit me up bro!


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 15 2011, 09:55 PM~20100841
> *my customer service is in need of improvement , just a warning :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vintage1976

did you ever grab them belts for me?


----------



## Venom62

couple more weeks homie!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Mar 19 2011, 10:54 PM~20132156
> *did you ever grab them belts for me?
> *


 im looking for better ones before i grab them , i also been in customer service training , im failing


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 20 2011, 06:15 PM~20136188
> *im looking for better ones before i grab them , i also been in customer service training , im failing
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by brett_@Mar 20 2011, 04:15 PM~20136188
> *im looking for better ones before i grab them , i also been in customer service training , im failing
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 22 2011, 12:36 AM~20147532
> *x2 :nicoderm:
> *


what the fish are you doing in here? getting a hole too??


----------



## Madrox64

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 22 2011, 04:05 AM~20149385
> *what the fish are you doing in here?  getting a hole too??
> *


should'nt you be in the gravedigger topic


----------



## steadydippin

:wave:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Apr 1 2011, 05:00 AM~20234084
> *:wave:
> *


waddup? :biggrin:


----------



## brett

few projects been doing
pops road king tour pack top








friends m5
















pulled out for spring cleaning , doing a photo shoot tmw :0


----------



## brett

:0 lil shoot today :wow:


----------



## steadydippin

:wow: :naughty:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Apr 11 2011, 03:20 AM~20309011
> *:wow:  :naughty:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## westsidehydros

turn up the heat homeboy...girls freazin !!
:biggrin:


----------



## mmmkandy

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 11 2011, 04:05 PM~20311706
> *turn up the heat homeboy...girls freazin !!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 11 2011, 02:05 PM~20311706
> *turn up the heat homeboy...girls freazin !!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Dino

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good You need to give her a couple chicken legs to snack on :wow:


----------



## brett

seatbelt install :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2011, 09:28 PM~20324294
> *seatbelt install :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was thinking of trying to do that with my caddy too, but I decided I'm gonna do 90 belts instead hno: 

They turned out pretty good though, what kinda retractors did you use for behind the armrest?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 12 2011, 09:31 PM~20324353
> *I was thinking of trying to do that with my caddy too, but I decided I'm gonna do 90 belts instead hno:
> 
> They turned out pretty good though, what kinda retractors did you use for behind the armrest?
> *


 they are out of an 80s 4 door caddy


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2011, 08:28 PM~20324294
> *seatbelt install :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 12 2011, 09:55 PM~20324616
> *they are out of an 80s 4 door caddy
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs

nice work


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2011, 10:34 AM~20319027
> *Looking good You need to give her a couple chicken legs to snack on :wow:
> *


... naw man she awight , very fit girl I didnt get pics of her tight ass stomach but gawd damn ! and best part is i dont even know her , facebook :0 and she asked me to do it!
and her legs look like chicken legs with them goose bumps, fucking upstate ny it was like 45 degrees A HEAT WAVE !!!lol


















oh and I took 300 pics w/ this one stay tuned :wow:


----------



## brett

headed west to detroit and possibly chicago in the next few weeks so get at me if you need a roof done ...
and after that its on to dirty jerzee... hit me up to make plans :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 16 2011, 06:44 PM~20353919
> *headed west to detroit and possibly chicago in the next few weeks so get at me if you need a roof done ...
> and after that its on to dirty jerzee...    hit me up to make plans :biggrin:
> *


 sent you a pm


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 16 2011, 07:44 PM~20353919
> *headed west to detroit and possibly chicago in the next few weeks so get at me if you need a roof done ...
> and after that its on to dirty jerzee...    hit me up to make plans :biggrin:
> *


she goin with you?


----------



## Big Reazon

Anybody make new rubbers for a 44" roof?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Apr 26 2011, 12:44 AM~20420857
> *Anybody make new rubbers for a 44" roof?
> *


mr lac has a few left


----------



## Dino

happy birthday my friend!!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 16 2011, 05:44 PM~20353919
> *headed west to detroit and possibly chicago in the next few weeks so get at me if you need a roof done ...
> and after that its on to dirty jerzee...    hit me up to make plans :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: 




thanks dino , see you soon?


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 30 2011, 11:44 PM~20456899
> *:dunno:
> thanks dino , see you soon?
> *


i'll be around just lmk when u will be here


----------



## Reckless

would you come down to NYC zip 11412 to do a roof?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Reckless_@May 6 2011, 05:11 PM~20499208
> *would you come down to NYC zip 11412 to do a roof?
> *


 suuure gotta go to jersey soon


----------



## Venom62

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 6 2011, 08:33 PM~20499751
> *suuure gotta go to jersey soon
> *



Yes u do :biggrin:


----------



## 86Luxurysupersport

> _Originally posted by brett_@Dec 16 2007, 11:00 AM~9464636
> *been workin on some moldins,so I can get screwed over on ebay :uh:
> and the montes on ebay  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...:MESE:IT&ih=015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats they tray im trying to remove but i cant figure it out how the the sunroofs is only open half way is there a way to make it roll back manually


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 86Luxurysupersport_@May 10 2011, 05:22 PM~20524423
> *thats they tray im trying to remove but i cant figure it out how the the sunroofs is only open half way is there a way to make it roll back manually
> *


 unbolt it 5 bolts up front round the glass and 2 brackets in the back :cheesy:


----------



## 86Luxurysupersport

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 10 2011, 04:09 PM~20524738
> *unbolt it 5 bolts up front round the glass and 2 brackets in the back :cheesy:
> *



yeah but the last screws are still under the glass and i cant get it to roll back all the way in is there any other way to make the glass tuck in i took the tracks apart but before i did it move on its own when i connected a battery to it but after i took them out and tried putting it together it sounds like the little gear thats between the tracks slips so i dont know what else to do any idea this is harder than i thought it was i only want to take it out so i can get some one to install it in my caddy and get rid of that giant ass lincoln roof i have in the garage


----------



## bibbs

when are thinking of heading out to michigan and chicago give me a call...


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by 86Luxurysupersport_@May 10 2011, 10:34 PM~20526901
> *yeah but the last screws are still under the glass and i cant get it to roll back all the way in is there any other way to make the glass tuck in i took the tracks apart but before i did it move on its own when i connected a battery to it but after i took them out and tried putting it together it sounds like the little gear thats between the tracks slips so i dont know what else to do any idea this is harder than i thought it was i only want to take it out so i can get some one to install it in my caddy and get rid of that giant ass lincoln roof i have in the garage
> *


 there are NO SCREWS FROM THE TOP UNDER THE GLASS. 
like i said in the pm, there are 5 studs FROM THE BOTTOM, take out the 5- 7/16 bolts 3 along the front 2 at sides and the rear brackets thats it geezus


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 16 2011, 05:44 PM~20353919
> *headed west to detroit and possibly chicago in the next few weeks so get at me if you need a roof done ...
> and after that its on to dirty jerzee...    hit me up to make plans :biggrin:
> *


 postponed , bad day no daily or truck


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 16 2011, 08:23 PM~20565958
> *postponed , bad day no daily or truck
> *


----------



## 87cutty530

How do u measure a moonroof to see what size it is? my homie measured it from left upper corner to right bottom corner to measure on the glass is that right?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 16 2011, 09:23 PM~20565958
> *postponed , bad day no daily or truck
> *


 :0 uuuh-oh what happened?


----------



## vintage1976

still holdin errryones progress up?


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2011, 12:35 PM~20651549
> *still holdin errryones progress up?
> *


 yup you know it im holding it down :biggrin:


----------



## brett

detroit last weekend


----------



## brett

brought the top to show and go for some paint


----------



## brett

finished up this one too, as much as i could


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice job Brett, I can't wait to see tobes car when he gets back.


----------



## bibbs

Too bad you could not have made it to chicago......


----------



## brett

bibbs said:


> Too bad you could not have made it to chicago......


I know , its alot of work to do installs on the road, you can always bring it to me


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## steadydippin

Wfo


----------



## bibbs

brett said:


> I know , its alot of work to do installs on the road, you can always bring it to me


Looks that way road trip


----------



## bibbs

:biggrin:


----------



## Venom62

awesome job Brett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brett

Venom62 said:


> awesome job Brett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks will ,,, i need to clear up some details before trip wit u


----------



## brett

20 Minutes said:


> :wave:


 funny guy



steadydippin said:


> Wfo


 WIDE F' N OPEN !!


----------



## brett




----------



## steadydippin

Like a glove!!!:h5:


----------



## KERRBSS

brett said:


>


 thats a nice job right there......looks good brett


----------



## brett

SIX1RAG said:


> thats a nice job right there......looks good brett


thank you it does look pretty nice


----------



## brett

steadydippin said:


> Like a glove!!!:h5:


----------



## Madrox64

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett

Madrox64 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


whats up I didnt see you out there


----------



## implala66

Brett, you should this for you next project......................


----------



## KERRBSS

implala66 said:


> Brett, you should this for you next project......................


Whats that from?


----------



## implala66

SIX1RAG said:


> Whats that from?


----------



## brett

couple shitty phone pics
dads bike I did








my caddy just done
























ill get some better pics up soon


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

brett said:


> couple shitty phone pics
> dads bike I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my caddy just done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get some better pics up soon


 The fades on the Caddy are nice and straight! Nice


----------



## mmmkandy

looks good ninja when u wanna pick up my hunk of shit


----------



## brett

mmmkandy said:


> looks good ninja when u wanna pick up my hunk of shit


oh shit idk maybe I can drop off my car for skipper and take yours?


----------



## vintage1976

brett said:


> oh shit idk maybe I can drop off my car for skipper and take yours?


maybe you should find out how skipper is getting that car into canada first...................


----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> maybe you should find out how skipper is getting that car into canada first...................


oh I know , just emailed him, he last emailed me on the first of june , maybe next year ....omg wtf got some lecab emblems for sale


----------



## mmmkandy

ready when u r !:fool2:


----------



## brett

mmmkandy said:


> ready when u r !:fool2:


gotta get this impala painted first , but I got a lecab coming


----------



## brett

rubbens impala from to big M , fresh kandy &chrome paint!


----------



## brett

ralphs car in jersey I put 44 in fresh paint by maurice


----------



## brett

3 of my roofs now painted by, kandy&chrome, maurice from individuals, and of course Petes car by candyman...


----------



## brett

rubbens impala from to big M , fresh kandy &chrome paint!








like his style, ttt had to bump em on to same page:biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin

Nice!!


----------



## Skim

brett said:


> rubbens impala from to big M , fresh kandy &chrome paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like his style, ttt had to bump em on to same page:biggrin:


:0 :0


----------



## vintage1976

just wanted to post on page 59 of your thread...........

oh

and



yous a hoe!!


----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> just wanted to post on page 59 of your thread...........
> 
> oh
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> yous a hoe!!


 kool storie bra


----------



## bibbs

whats up brett


----------



## brett

bibbs said:


> whats up brett


yeoo, was happnin


----------



## bibbs

ready when you are give me a call


----------



## brett

bibbs said:


> ready when you are give me a call


lol wrong number bro, lets do this


----------



## brett

finally imported today , BIG THANKS TO PETE AND JEREMY ROLLERZ NIAGARA FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:


----------



## 77monte4pumps




----------



## brett

ok been busy , heres some updates...
dads harley , candy tangerine and candy apple brandywine mix


----------



## brett

first full candy anything


----------



## brett

did round 2 on my big body , mini flake , standard flake , burple candy faded into oriental candy into pink candy over hok bases


----------



## KERRBSS

brett said:


> finally imported today , BIG THANKS TO PETE AND JEREMY ROLLERZ NIAGARA FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN:thumbsup:


post some more pics brett


----------



## touchdowntodd

u still traveling? 

i could use a 44 in my 78 caddy coupe ...im in milwaukee WI


----------



## brett

touchdowntodd said:


> u still traveling?
> 
> i could use a 44 in my 78 caddy coupe ...im in milwaukee WI


probably not, can you bring to me hour past buffalo?


----------



## touchdowntodd

naw cant do it ... sorry homie .. but i think i could get atleast one other homie lined up for you in this city if you came ...


----------



## brett

touchdowntodd said:


> naw cant do it ... sorry homie .. but i think i could get atleast one other homie lined up for you in this city if you came ...


ok its possible,let me know


----------



## touchdowntodd

pm'd u bret .. lemme know when u get time to look at the mileage .. and lemme know prices... i can see how many i can get for you


----------



## rick383

no mater who dose it you allways have to do some body work had the one on 64 done by sunroof performers in south gate in California they been punting them on for over 20 year some people are just born hater's ......KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRETT fuck them hater's 24/7 LOL i am all most getting my sunroof flange mead going to start to install them my self soon too


----------



## touchdowntodd

brett homie still waitin on prices if you can come out this fall homie ..


----------



## brett

touchdowntodd said:


> brett homie still waitin on prices if you can come out this fall homie ..


gotcha ill put it together for ya next week


----------



## steadydippin

I don't know about that Jeff cat,but my shit came out nice...keep up the good work homie!!!


----------



## steadydippin

Oh booyyyy.....


----------



## chilango1964

brett said:


> Jeff from switches and things doesnt like my work , claims I fucked up the corners ,fucked up the body work which I wasnt paid to do anyways, blah blah blah .so Jeff what do you have to compare my work to? guess you shoulda had the other guy on the east coast do it for you... funny how your the only one unhappy with my work :dunno:


I've seen Pete's car and 2 cars from here in Ontario they look good to me and unfortunately I haven't seen mine in order to judge it I trust that you will do same job as the other cars now what really concern me is that you're posting on here that you didn't get paid for work you did on my car, at the beginning I ask you for a complete price for a complete install including body work headliner and everything you gave me your price and I paid you even before you are done with the work, now I didn't get any call from you any pm or message saying you need extra money for whatever, whoever is been working on my cars it's being paid In full without any bullshit in the middle, even if I loose money on it. NOW if I owe you any money for whatever (witch I think was paid in full) let me know I pay you ASAP you know that, also I told you I have couple of cars to get done but for what I see on your statement you don't want any business from us, I ain't hating just want to straight this shit up about my car and you not being paid I really don't like to talk shit on Here so if anything I'm just a call away


----------



## brett

touchdowntodd said:


> brett homie still waitin on prices if you can come out this fall homie ..


 homie it is what it is , I said you should bring it to me , I cant go halfway cross the country for nothing...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TTT For the "Brains Blown Out" King... 

Toby's 66 came out great Brett... Maybe my next car will be a hardtop


----------



## brett

new message yesterday~~~

.?




768
[h=2]







molodings[/h]DO you make moldings for 79 cadillacs? Like the chrome that goes on the bottom of a 90 euro kit. And also any clear side moldings​

INTEGRITY ABOVE ALL...

To all the fallen Soldiers R.I.P​


----------



## brett

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> TTT For the "Brains Blown Out" King...
> 
> Toby's 66 came out great Brett... Maybe my next car will be a hardtop


:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

brett said:


> :0 lil shoot today :wow: !!! mooore


please


----------



## brett

just finishin this up ,had it 6 months b4~















afta


----------



## steadydippin

I wanna see pics of the le cab!!!


----------



## brett

steadydippin said:


> I wanna see pics of the le cab!!!


----------



## brett




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

That color looks good on there homie


----------



## steadydippin

brett said:


> View attachment 380416


Now that's what I'm talkin bout,any progress?


----------



## brett

steadydippin said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin bout,any progress?


your looking at it


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

brett said:


> your looking at it


:roflmao:


----------



## steadydippin

:buttkick:


----------



## jos8281

Hey brett! Im installing a 44 in a 63 impala and I came accros an issue with the rear corners. Once I tighten the two side bolts down the corners of the roof around the glass dip in and the rear center bowes up. What do you recomend? Im thinking of reiforcing the inner brace on the sides. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## brett

jos8281 said:


> Hey brett! Im installing a 44 in a 63 impala and I came accros an issue with the rear corners. Once I tighten the two side bolts down the corners of the roof around the glass dip in and the rear center bowes up. What do you recomend? Im thinking of reiforcing the inner brace on the sides. Thanks in advance for any advice!


 Because of the rear roof line the tub doesn't sit flush against the roof, I trim the rear of tub were it meets the roof bout 1/2 inch of it cross the back and bout 6 inches towards the front.
AND the 2 bolts in the middle right where the corners are dipping when you tighten them put some body shims in there so you can tighten them without the corners sinking.


----------



## jos8281

Thanks bro ill give it a shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## STREET INK TATTOOZ

HOW MUCH FOR 44" INSTALLED ON A 94 FLEETWOOD


----------



## mmmkandy

:inout:


----------



## westsidehydros

brett said:


> just finishin this up ,had it 6 months b4~
> View attachment 378105
> 
> 
> View attachment 378106
> 
> afta
> View attachment 378107



looks nice


now get back to the zoo, the bears are callin !!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

YO BRETT SHOOT ME UR NAME IN A TEXT I LOST MI OLD PHONE I GOT NOBODYS NUMBERS... LETS GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD BEFOR IT GETS TO COLD OUT! I GOT THE 2CAR GARAGE ATTACHED TO THE KITCHEN FULL STOCK OF FLATCORONAS!


----------



## brett

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> YO BRETT SHOOT ME UR NAME IN A TEXT I LOST MI OLD PHONE I GOT NOBODYS NUMBERS... LETS GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD BEFOR IT GETS TO COLD OUT! I GOT THE 2CAR GARAGE ATTACHED TO THE KITCHEN FULL STOCK OF FLATCORONAS!


Lol bootleg coronas


----------



## Mack10

*By chance does anyone know what size moonroof is in the 60 that now belongs to Sam Torres? The one that use to belong to Mario DeAlba. I have a 60 bubble top and would like to know whats the biggest size that I could put in it.. I want to go big but just dont know how big.. Thanks.. *


----------



## brett

Mack10 said:


> *By chance does anyone know what size moonroof is in the 60 that now belongs to Sam Torres? The one that use to belong to Mario DeAlba. I have a 60 bubble top and would like to know whats the biggest size that I could put in it.. I want to go big but just dont know how big.. Thanks.. *[/
> COLOR]



Wagon?


----------



## westsidehydros

Mack10 said:


> *By chance does anyone know what size moonroof is in the 60 that now belongs to Sam Torres? The one that use to belong to Mario DeAlba. I have a 60 bubble top and would like to know whats the biggest size that I could put in it.. I want to go big but just dont know how big.. Thanks.. *


could be wrong, but i think the biggest that'll fit, and look good is a 42. the roof is reall domed on a 60 and a 42 sits mostly on the flat spot, a 44 may go too far into the curve, looking weird. ask mr impala, i think he knows.


----------



## brett

westsidehydros said:


> could be wrong, but i think the biggest that'll fit, and look good is a 42. the roof is reall domed on a 60 and a 42 sits mostly on the flat spot, a 44 may go too far into the curve, looking weird. ask mr impala, i think he knows.


I don't think either fit, the length front to back of the glass and track are nearly the same on both 42 & 44's


----------



## Mack10

*I didn't know better n had an after market installed.. Mistake on my part but now need to know if I can go bigger than 36?? I am looking for help not sarcasm or bashn.. Does anyone have any recommendations??*


----------



## brett

STREET INK TATTOOZ said:


> HOW MUCH FOR 44" INSTALLED ON A 94 FLEETWOOD


42 s in bigbody $1200


----------



## westsidehydros

brett said:


> I don't think either fit, the length front to back of the glass and track are nearly the same on both 42 & 44's



actually, i was talking bout width...no ****...the roof also slopes down above the doors more than a 63,64

i rememeber someone askin this same question couple years back and mr impala said somethin like that and posted a pic

but bretts still right about lenght of track too

if you can fit a bigger one, it might not be too late, but theres a good chance paint will fuck up when the edge is rolled


----------



## brett

42 with trim ring may work and save paint but they pretty hard to find


----------



## westsidehydros

Mack10 said:


> *I didn't know better n had an after market installed.. Mistake on my part but now need to know if I can go bigger than 36?? I am looking for help not sarcasm or bashn.. Does anyone have any recommendations??*


 I actually talked to brent bout this today. not only width, but the lenght may f it up too, cause the way the roof slopes back, in order for top to close flat, it might not go all way back.

does your roof slide back or just pop up? if it slides back, meassure how long the "tub" is and brett can give you length of the 42/44 tub


----------



## vintage1976

brett said:


> 42 with trim ring may work and save paint but they pretty hard to find


i has one of them hoes


----------



## westsidehydros

vintage1976 said:


> i has one of them hoes
> 
> View attachment 404472


of corse you do


----------



## brett

westsidehydros said:


> I actually talked to brent bout this today. not only width, but the lenght may f it up too, cause the way the roof slopes back, in order for top to close flat, it might not go all way back.
> 
> does your roof slide back or just pop up? if it slides back, meassure how long the "tub" is
> 
> and brett can give you length of the 42/44
> tub


Petes on a mission


----------



## vintage1976

i think this is a better builder for you then the one you picked up


----------



## brett

wtf man !!! yeah im thinking I need to off that one I got, lemme know wassup


----------



## brett




----------



## brett

had her out few weeks ago for her last ride...








now shes off to ontario canada, had her for 16 years








got this one to start from scratch


----------



## vintage1976

:uh:


----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> :uh:


hmmmmm


----------



## brett

^^^ those first 
also on the to do list...
















44 incher~








and complete paint and 90 update


----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> i think this is a better builder for you then the one you picked up


nice pick up ,but i gotta work with what I got , ill need some parts though you know


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

brett said:


>


I was gonna ask if you still had the wagon looking good


----------



## vintage1976

brett said:


> nice pick up ,but i gotta work with what I got , ill need some parts though you know


yeah i got your interior you will need, rockers, door , missing trim ...ect ect

parts will be worth more then i want for the whole car but yeah i got your parts :loco:


----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> yeah i got your interior you will need, rockers, door , missing trim ...ect ect
> 
> parts will be worth more then i want for the whole car but yeah i got your parts :loco:


then tell me how mush you want for the whole car and ill throw mine in the gutter, wait 
damn i need rockers, one vinyl top molding, both upper door fleet moldings and maybe some door panels ,:shocked: thats spensive shit


----------



## mmmkandy

:drama:


----------



## mmmkandy

anyone looking for a 96 big body with a 42 moon roof in it w/ optional wrapped frame and suspension


----------



## mmmkandy




----------



## mmmkandy




----------



## westsidehydros

whatt ?!!?


----------



## brett

mmmkandy said:


> anyone looking for a 96 big body with a 42 moon roof in it w/ optional wrapped frame and suspension


Wha Choo talm bout willis?


----------



## rick383

brett said:


>



do 64 wagons come with smooth roofs ?


----------



## brett

rick383 said:


> do 64 wagons come with smooth roofs ?


Noooooo?


----------



## rick383

i saw one this weekend must been custom


----------



## brett

rick383 said:


> i saw one this weekend must been custom


Where's the pics


----------



## brett




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

your getting busy on that beauty that roof in the white impala couple pages back looks good


----------



## graham

brett said:


>


is this wagon getting a 3 tail light addition??


----------



## brett

graham said:


> is this wagon getting a 3 tail light addition??


not anymore its not , going stock


----------



## graham

aww. I had always want to see one with the same look of an Impala. why did you change your mind?


----------



## brett

graham said:


> aww. I had always want to see one with the same look of an Impala. why did you change your mind?


well 64 lights wont work ,too big and sit too low theyll hit the bumper , probably why they didnt have them lol
was gonna work in some 63 lights and coves cause they sit up higher but just couldnt come up with good way to do it , have to rework the lines in the jamb area .
more work then I wanna do right now


----------



## graham

I hear ya.. I guess I will still have to wait for the day i see a 64 wagon with 'proper' tail lights:tears:


----------



## brett

couple throwbacks


----------



## BLUTRUTH

brett said:


> couple throwbacks


 I don't know ... not really feel'n the 44"s bro . :420:












Not on blue tre's anyway :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin

TTT for the homie Brett... how's the le cab comin?


----------



## brett

steadydippin said:


> TTT for the homie Brett... how's the le cab comin?


yoooo, making moneys been slow , need some materials so no real progress



BLUTRUTH said:


> I don't know ... not really feel'n the 44"s bro . :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on blue tre's anyway :biggrin:


sup man , hows the car comung ,gonna see it back out this year?


----------



## BLUTRUTH

brett said:


> yoooo, making moneys been slow , need some materials so no real progress
> 
> 
> 
> sup man , hows the car comung ,gonna see it back out this year?





Hey man , lots of nice work on this thread ! 
Ya ,My shit should be back out this year .. Can't wait


----------



## brett

BLUTRUTH said:


> Hey man , lots of nice work on this thread !
> Ya ,My shit should be back out this year .. Can't wait


 thnx, cool your car is one my faves


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

those impalas look good what roofs you think better fit in the 63 roof 42 or 44


----------



## brett

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> those impalas look good what roofs you think better fit in the 63 roof 42 or 44


No dif, the tubs are same length front to back.
plenty of room 44 all dayo


----------



## Madrox64




----------



## 77monte4pumps

whered brett go?


----------



## josebdz

What cars can I get a 42 or 44 sunroof from for 63 impala?


----------



## brett

X12 lol 77-79 lincs for 42 / 80-89 towncars for 44s


----------



## brett

77monte4pumps said:


> whered brett go?


Hes out to lunch


----------



## low4ever

got any 42" Brett?


----------



## Skim

bad ass topic!!!


----------



## brett

low4ever said:


> got any 42" Brett?


 I might have a mirrored ,have to look



Skim said:


> bad ass topic!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro

any 44"s for sale?where are you located?


----------



## brett

LostInSanPedro said:


> any 44"s for sale?where are you located?


no 44s for sale , northeast u.s. upstate ny


----------



## 815moto

Sup bro, Is it possible to take out a aftermarket roof and install a 44 in my glasshouse? I found a roof from a 77-78 towncar, will it work?


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> Sup bro, Is it possible to take out a aftermarket roof and install a 44 in my glasshouse? I found a roof from a 77-78 towncar, will it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/
> hh56/815moto/DSCF6691.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Yes not a prob, I did a 64 had cute lil roof. Put in 44


----------



## 815moto

brett said:


> Yes not a prob, I did a 64 had cute lil roof. Put in 44


When is the next time you are going on tour? Im right outside chicago. I can set something up for you can do a few cars at once to make it worth it..


----------



## brett

Not really plannin any trip's too busy


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

Hey does anyone know what moon roof would fit a Regal? Im sure someone already posted it but I cant find any info on it.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

CANDY_LOW23 said:


> Hey does anyone know what moon roof would fit a Regal? Im sure someone already posted it but I cant find any info on it.


i dont know whats on mine but i think it came for a lincon...42


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

awesome. any idea what year?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

CANDY_LOW23 said:


> awesome. any idea what year?


um that i dont know haha..


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

lol its all good. now I know where to start. Thanks again.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

CANDY_LOW23 said:


> lol its all good. now I know where to start. Thanks again.









this is mine but i dont what it came off of..:thumbsup:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

lol nice. I wanna find one with metal not glass so I can paint it.


----------



## chilango1964

brett said:


> Not really plannin any trip's too busy


Pm me your number please


----------



## brett

CANDY_LOW23 said:


> awesome. any idea what year?


78-79


----------



## brett

brett said:


> X12 lol 77-79 lincs for 42 / 80-89 towncars for 44s


Again


----------



## brett

R.I.P.
$#*!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I'm Lookin for a 44" roof skin. PM me if you know some one or have one for sale! Cash in hand!


----------



## divine69impala

Is,it really difficult to flange the hole?? I seen a tech article were they just sandwiched two templates together and hammered the lip to shape.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Can a 42-44 roof fit on a 90 lincoln


----------



## divine69impala

Anybody know kind of car came with the stainless trim molding??


----------



## brett

divine69impala said:


> Is,it really difficult to flange the hole?? I seen a tech article were they just sandwiched two templates together and hammered the lip to shape.


Yes that's how its done, idk easy I guess


----------



## brett

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Can a 42-44 roof fit on a 90 lincoln


42 maybe


----------



## brett

divine69impala said:


> Anybody know kind of car came with the stainless trim molding??


Usually aftermarket dealer option caddy 78-85
Vintage 1976 has one  in a caddy coupe


----------



## divine69impala

Brett, how do you do the headliner on the suspended impala headliners with a moonroof??


----------



## brett

divine69impala said:


> Brett, how do you do the headliner on the suspended impala headliners with a moonroof??


No bows attatch to moonroof tub and stretch out rest glue it


----------



## divine69impala

So Brett I just picked a roof up, and I been looking at all the pics you posted. I'm trying to figure out how the tray bolted up? I don't think the roof came with the bracing. Do I need that part? Is there a way to do with out it?? Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

sup stranger?


----------



## brett

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> sup stranger?


Daaamnn what's up boss? Same old same old here


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Of what kar


brett said:


> 42 maybe


----------



## BIG ROC

Hey Brett i found a 44 and the yard, whats the best way to get it without breaking anything should i just colut out the whole roof??


----------



## brett

BIG ROC said:


> Hey Brett i found a 44 and the yard, whats the best way to get it without breaking anything should i just colut out the whole roof??


Best way if not sure take the whole roof from the pillars and take your time dissecting it at home.


----------



## steadydippin

:wave:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

:inout:


----------



## Madrox64

brett said:


> Best way if not sure take the whole roof from the pillars and take your time dissecting it at home.



sawzaw


----------



## regal ryda

brett said:


> No bows attatch to moonroof tub and stretch out rest glue it


so do you just use the rear bows and glue and stretch the rest?


----------



## brett

regal ryda said:


> so do you just use the rear bows and glue and stretch the rest?


I don't use any bows I put foam padding on the tub and glue headliner to it before installing in car then stretch and glue the rest...

Not a lot of action in here been busy working 2 body/paint gigs...
Talked to few people bout some roofs but that's as far as it went.

Been working on this got ready for paint


----------



## brett

Madrox64 said:


> sawzaw


What's a sawzaw? Lol


----------



## regal ryda

brett said:


> I don't use any bows I put foam padding on the tub and glue headliner to it before installing in car then stretch and glue the rest...
> 
> Not a lot of action in here been busy working 2 body/paint gigs...
> Talked to few people bout some roofs but that's as far as it went.
> 
> Been working on this got ready for paint


Any pics Brett


----------



## brett

regal ryda said:


> Any pics Brett


Id have to dig some up


----------



## Madrox64

brett said:


> What's a sawzaw? Lol



-- LL


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

brett said:


> What's a sawzaw? Lol


You'll have to excuse my ******* friend. I believe he meant sawzall. 

So what's it gonna take for u to make a quick trip to the D?


----------



## KERRBSS

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You'll have to excuse my ******* friend. I believe he meant sawzall.
> 
> So what's it gonna take for u to make a quick trip to the D?


I think a power moon roof would look great on your rag!


----------



## brett

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You'll have to excuse my ******* friend. I believe he meant sawzall.
> 
> So what's it gonna take for u to make a quick trip to the D?


Depends what this quick trip is for?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

brett said:


> Depends what this quick trip is for?


My good friend Madrox64 slept on gettin it
done the last time you were in town. 

He hasn't slept a wink since.


----------



## brett

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> My good friend Madrox64 slept on gettin it
> done the last time you were in town.
> 
> He hasn't slept a wink since.


Hahaaaa 
Oh he is ready now? 
Anybody else in d town looking to get moonroofed?


----------



## regal ryda

brett said:


> Id have to dig some up


i'll be waiting....:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

brett said:


> Hahaaaa
> Oh he is ready now?
> Anybody else in d town looking to get moonroofed?


I'm sure we can round up another customer or two. Just don't want every hardtop in town rockin a moon.


----------



## Skim

brett said:


> Hahaaaa
> Oh he is ready now?
> Anybody else in d town looking to get moonroofed?


you travel to D town like Dallas Texas D town :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You'll have to excuse my ******* friend. I believe he meant sawzall.
> 
> So what's it gonna take for u to make a quick trip to the D?




I'm slowly becoming less 'hillbilly' ...... I got arid of one of my trucks at my house


----------



## brett

Skim said:


> you travel to D town like Dallas Texas D town :biggrin:


Damn Detroit is far enough wowzers maybe if I could stay a month and do a dozen  lol


----------



## Skim

brett said:


> Damn Detroit is far enough wowzers maybe if I could stay a month and do a dozen  lol


Would you be willing to fly down and stay a week for a couple or 3 - 4 roofs?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

Skim said:


> Would you be willing to fly down and stay a week for a couple or 3 - 4 roofs?


and then swing thru miami and install another 4 more or possibly more...and enjoy yourself, like a mini vacation while youre here..


----------



## brett

Wow yeah I might just look into that, hmmm id have to ship some equip in and ya'll have to supply the roofs, complete and in working order .... lets do this!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

brett said:


> Daaamnn what's up boss? Same old same old here


:biggrin: yeah me too..same shit.im a have to swing threw the shop if if youre still there


----------



## 815moto

brett said:


> Hahaaaa
> Oh he is ready now?
> Anybody else in d town looking to get moonroofed?


Im 4 hrs away from detroit...Im in if you're gonna come this way..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION

If u swing dfw let me know


----------



## vouges17

nice topic :thumbsup:


----------



## brett

regal ryda said:


> i'll be waiting....:biggrin:


I looked and didn't find any headliner pics, I use vinyl top foam pad 1/4 inch I think it is the tub has ribs on bottom I've glued few layers and sanded it flat then covered it with material out of car then mount the tub and stretch and glue the rest.
And used thicker foam around the motor build it up and shape with a die grinder.


----------



## brett

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> :biggrin: yeah me too..same shit.im a have to swing threw the shop if if youre still there


I'm still there homeslice, come on out to the burbs lol,


----------



## WUTITDU

Hey man can you find parts for sunroofs? My dad had one installed in his truck a few years ago and one of the arms broke.


----------



## CADI KID

brett said:


> Hahaaaa
> Oh he is ready now?
> Anybody else in d town looking to get moonroofed?





815moto said:


> Im 4 hrs away from detroit...Im in if you're gonna come this way..



x2 AND....i already have a working moonroof for you to install


----------



## brett

ttt for my vacations


----------



## brett

heres to my first 2 customers


----------



## brett




----------



## vintage1976

brett said:


> heres to my first 2 customers
> View attachment 502467


I pop my collar bitches holler.........


----------



## westsidehydros

brett said:


> heres to my first 2 customers
> View attachment 502467


those are 2 sexy muthafuckas right thurr


----------



## Dino

westsidehydros said:


> those are 2 sexy muthafuckas right thurr


lol


----------



## drasticbean

brett said:


> heres to my first 2 customers
> View attachment 502467


Dammmmmm


----------



## drasticbean

vintage1976 said:


> I pop my collar bitches holler.........


Dam. I didn't know my collar is up. 

Ps...... U a fool


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

brett said:


> I'm still there homeslice, come on out to the burbs lol,


tryed calling you but the # i got aint workin and i stopped by the shop 4 times.


----------



## vintage1976

drasticbean said:


> Dam. I didn't know my collar is up.
> 
> Ps...... U a fool


----------



## vintage1976

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> tryed calling you but the # i got aint workin and i stopped by the shop 4 times.


1 585 733 6888 uffin:


----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> 1 585 733 6888 uffin:


:facepalm:


----------



## brett

birthday project stroller going together


----------



## brett

:loco:


----------



## brett

the joys of lt1s , found major oil leak that destroyed my optispark changing the timing cover gasket and 3 seals leads to changing oil pan gasket IN CAR! fun...
going back together in next few days new distributor many new seals ...


----------



## divine69impala

More dumb moon questions. On a 44, is it suppose to roll all the way back open, where no glass is showing?? Also, the drain tubes, how do route them?? Are you suppose to drill a hole in wheel tub and route them out?? How about the front ones?? Thanks


----------



## brett

divine69impala said:


> More dumb moon questions. On a 44, is it suppose to roll all the way back open, where no glass is showing?? Also, the drain tubes, how do route them?? Are you suppose to drill a hole in wheel tub and route them out?? How about the front ones?? Thanks


no the glass does not go all the way in 2-3 inches still shows, yes i usually drill and route drains in wheel wells run behind sail panels some cars easier than others , i dont run front drains usually plug em off . Most front pillars too small or have foam in them , another option is running the fronts along side to the back and follow the rear drains.


----------



## divine69impala

brett said:


> no the glass does not go all the way in 2-3 inches still shows, yes i usually drill and route drains in wheel wells run behind sail panels some cars easier than others , i dont run front drains usually plug em off . Most front pillars too small or have foam in them , another option is running the fronts along side to the back and follow the rear drains.


Thanks brett. That's a great idea about not running the fronts. The back ones have a lot more access to get to. I also heard about removing the clip that goes on the rear of the rail, its suppose to allow the glass to back further. You know anything about that??


----------



## brett

Oh yeah if there's a v shaped wire stopper type deal in back of track take that bish out those were there for the half vinyl top lincolns cause the top covered 6 inch of glass!


----------



## 815moto

You I got roofs for you to install...Got a 42 for a g body and a 44 to put in my caprice. Let me know when you gonna be midwesting. Booth at my shop and gonna be there for a while. lmk.


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> You I got roofs for you to install...Got a 42 for a g body and a 44 to put in my caprice. Let me know when you gonna be midwesting. Booth at my shop and gonna be there for a while. lmk.


hmmm... just might have to put some thin together for a tour, , , maybe


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett

before straight outta D town murder mitten















brett said:


>


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I like them colors,looks good!


----------



## 815moto

brett said:


> hmmm... just might have to put some thin together for a tour, , , maybe


Yeah, you can take care of your business in detroit Then swing down here. 4 hrs away. I have my own roofs or you can use yours. Dosent matter to me. I'll put you up in a hotel and have a couple street walkers show you some hospitality..


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> Yeah, you can take care of your business in detroit Then swing down here. 4 hrs away. I have my own roofs or you can use yours. Dosent matter to me. I'll put you up in a hotel and have a couple street walkers show you some hospitality..


bawahaaahaaa best offer ive had yet


----------



## vouges17

brett said:


>


great color combo


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

brett said:


> before straight outta D town murder mitten


R u planning a trip out here?


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## 815moto

Heres the gold one to go in the regal, and hers the 44 mirror to go in my box. As soon as you are ready. Also have a 3rd capprice to put a 44 in. But you would have to take out the mini 3 stage.


----------



## regal ryda

need a ford switch Brett for a 77-79 MARK


----------



## neto64




----------



## steadydippin

Stroller is lookin good homie..:thumbsup:


----------



## CADI KID

815moto said:


> Heres the gold one to go in the regal, and hers the 44 mirror to go in my box. As soon as you are ready. Also have a 3rd capprice to put a 44 in. But you would have to take out the mini 3 stage.


3 Jobs with this homie and one more with mine, if you take a trip to the Chi :x:


----------



## regal ryda

This is the style switch I need Brett, and I need to know if you can make a better motor cover


----------



## brett

regal ryda said:


> This is the style switch I need Brett, and I need to know if you can make a better motor cover


I think i have a switch ill have to look , as far as the cover not really ive used some foam before and shaped it molded it sanded it covered it .
I have a board from 44 motor cover that some day i will make a mold and do some fiberglass ones , nut thats way down on my list of things to do . 

try hitting up a salvage yard with some 80s caddys and grab the middle section of headliner board , eldorado sedan anything really


----------



## brett

as far as making a trip I would love to take a tour but finding the time to do it is gonna be very tricky , if I can wouldnt be til fall
new job and im trying to make vegas so idk:x:


----------



## brett

steadydippin said:


> Stroller is lookin good homie..:thumbsup:


thanks homie lot of work for a 3 year old, lol . thanks for the hookup its the one I got from your friend


----------



## steadydippin

Yea I just finished the other one I had...no prob on the hook up.:thumbsup:


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## Madrox64

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett




----------



## regal ryda

how much for this switch


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett

looking sinister


----------



## cruisethewhip

How much for that baby stroller? ?


----------



## brett

cruisethewhip said:


> How much for that baby stroller? ?


not for sale but id take 2000


----------



## Groc006

Whats up Brett... How much gap do you have between the car roof and the glass when its closed? and have you ever replaced the glass with sheetmetal ? If its possible, id like to change my glass to metal so it can be painted.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## brett

def not my style but just painted this love this color


----------



## brett




----------



## brett

I put quarters on this replaced the doors and fenders, tried talking her out of chroming the front,gross.
she had the seats done in pink suede, painted the dash white talking her into white door panels w pink carpet on bottom , whiteconvert top, and white wheel inserts ,allready have pink carpet


----------



## CADI KID

wow you relay do nice body/paint work


----------



## brett

im making some new version caddy coupe euro moldings check my links for pics , be updating as i go made for better fitment of trim on quarter piece


----------



## brett

listed a new set on ebay


----------



## brett

brett said:


> im making some new version caddy coupe euro moldings check my links for pics , be updating as i go made for better fitment of trim on quarter piece


topic dying heeeeeeellp


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

brett said:


> def not my style but just painted this love this color


LOVE THEM DONKS,FUCC HATERS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

brett said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

ttthnx


----------



## brett

brett said:


> :biggrin:


og chit


----------



## westsidehydros

SUP BRETT

comp got shut down... lost all pics... you have any, post em up so i can right click save'um !!!
:yessad:


----------



## brett

VEGAS! ~


----------



## brett




----------



## BLUTRUTH

TTT :wave:


----------



## brett

Thnx for pics lookin good!


----------



## BLUTRUTH

brett said:


> Thnx for pics lookin good!




np bro ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

HUMMM.... 
CARS LOOK GREAT GUYS

THINKING OF PUTTING ONE IN MY GLASSHOUSE...


----------



## 815moto

Sup brett. Ill pay $2500 to come out here to my shop and do these 3 roofs.. Got 3 44s. You take the gold tone 42 with you..need em done asap..


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> Sup brett. Ill pay $2500 to come out here to my shop and do these 3 roofs.. Got 3 44s. You take the gold tone 42 with you..need em done asap..


your close that would only cover the installs what about travel expenses


----------



## 815moto

brett said:


> your close that would only cover the installs what about travel expenses


tell me what you need.. Im sure there are a couple other cats in the area that want em done too. I got 3 cars and 4 roofs at my shop. Try to fish around to see if anyone else is ready to make it worth your while.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> HUMMM....
> CARS LOOK GREAT GUYS
> 
> THINKING OF PUTTING ONE IN MY GLASSHOUSE...


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> tell me what you need.. Im sure there are a couple other cats in the area that want em done too. I got 3 cars and 4 roofs at my shop. Try to fish around to see if anyone else is ready to make it worth your while.


can you get me a time machine, 3 plus roofs is few days work plus traveling time i dont see it happening anytime soon


----------



## 815moto

brett said:


> can you get me a time machine, 3 plus roofs is few days work plus traveling time i dont see it happening anytime soon


well what kind of time frame if I sent the car to you. I need mine done? What city are you in?


----------



## brett

Rochester ny, take me a day to day an half if right time of the week


----------



## 815moto

brett said:


> Rochester ny, take me a day to day an half if right time of the week


Ima work on some quotes.. 87 caprice landau. Its a roller as of now. No dash etc. Rolls stops and steers. I will let you know soon.


----------



## superwidesec

mr.brett, i want to put in a 44" moonroof in a 1989 bentley turbo r .i'm in michigan and i can trailer the car and come to you to get this done . what will it cost me ? or if you can't do it can you sell me everything i need to have it done ?


----------



## brett

superwidesec said:


> mr.brett, i want to put in a 44" moonroof in a 1989 bentley turbo r .i'm in michigan and i can trailer the car and come to you to get this done . what will it cost me ? or if you can't do it can you sell me everything i need to have it done ?


pm'd


----------



## superwidesec

thanks brett i got it ! i'm new to this site , retired design engineer / builder . i joined because after looking at the site and the post, all i see is a bunch of car loving guys haveing fun really building quality cars. i used to post on a mercedes website but i had to get off that site because the guys there were so fake you wouldn't beleive it . only a few guys really put anything in the others just hated on every one not in their fake inter group following the herd. the bentley i'm working on will have a 44" moonroof with a twin turbo charged 572 big block chevy in it ,raised 3 1/2" on 20" wheels .just can't follow the herd like the rest of the raindeers !


----------



## vintage1976

superwidesec said:


> thanks brett i got it ! i'm new to this site , retired design engineer / builder . i joined because after looking at the site and the post, all i see is a bunch of car loving guys haveing fun really building quality cars. i used to post on a mercedes website but i had to get off that site because the guys there were so fake you wouldn't beleive it . only a few guys really put anything in the others just hated on every one not in their fake inter group following the herd. the bentley i'm working on will have a 44" moonroof with a twin turbo charged 572 big block chevy in it ,raised 3 1/2" on 20" wheels .just can't follow the herd like the rest of the raindeers !


:ugh:


----------



## brett

thnx for stoppin by


----------



## superwidesec

the reason why i'm at a low rider site is what every smart hot rodder are learning that the low rider build are equal and in many times better than alot of other hot rod styles 1.) in my opinion most low rider cars have paint work that not many car group can stand up to . 2.) i'm a very open person to new idea's and tech tips . 3.) the sunroof project i'm getting into now seems fun and i've talked to some very nice guys with alot of really good info. , and every hot rodder or custom builder should not be bound to one groups thoughts on doing every thing , when you look around and see others doing something you want in a more clean professional way i think you should learn it and put it into your style. i have alot of cars that i know i'll never be able to build because of the way i like to build so i'll have to sell them to people like yourself's (real car guys ) my 1964 cadi convert, and 1960 cadi deville both rust free. the moonroof flanges i'm designing and having cut are for my own cars , not to cut into anyone business. they are for me to try to put in my moonroof's in three cars , first being the black 1989 bentley that was a solid old ride that needed some work to be a super car i want it to be ,i also got a little tire of that mercedes european stuck-upness on so of those other sites . so i'm here getting that info for the moonroof part of my build on it . to see some of my other builds go to my some website : hotrodmercedes.com .


----------



## brett

cool story bro please delete it...

i was gonna rant but fuck it


----------



## brett

consultation fees in the worx


----------



## 59 wagon man

hi brett jeff here the roofs you did look incredible. every come down to south florida? hopefully maybe just breifly you could answer a question. my 59 wagon has a ribbed front section where i would want the roof . would the best thing be to reskin the roof with a new flat skin or could you flange the ribs and it look right. thanks


----------



## brett

59 wagon man said:


> hi brett jeff here the roofs you did look incredible. every come down to south florida? hopefully maybe just breifly you could answer a question. my 59 wagon has a ribbed front section where i would want the roof . would the best thing be to reskin the roof with a new flat skin or could you flange the ribs and it look right. thanks


thanks jeff, depends the width of them ribs , on my 64 they are close to the width of a 44 , if the same would have to be removed replaced with flat , could be a little tricky , maybe a 42 would fit in between the outside 2 and the rest would need to be shortened moved back?


----------



## bibbs




----------



## 59 wagon man

here is a pic of the roof the ribs run from front to back . do you think the only way to do it would be to remove the ribbed section and replace with a flat piece without the ribs and then install the roof?


----------



## brett

brett said:


> thanks jeff, depends the width of them ribs , on my 64 they are close to the width of a 44 , if the same would have to be removed replaced with flat , could be a little tricky , maybe a 42 would fit in between the outside 2 and the rest would need to be shortened moved back?


----------



## El Callejero

P/M sent


----------



## Madrox64

:around:


----------



## brett

Madrox64 said:


> :around:


sup foolio


----------



## Madrox64

Hustlin' 

Working up my "travel expense" cash to visit Rochester.....heard its a nice town. Oh..and my welder pooped out on me.


----------



## brett

Madrox64 said:


> Hustlin'
> 
> Working up my "travel expense" cash to visit Rochester.....heard its a nice town. Oh..and my welder pooped out on me.


hahaa yeah its a popular travel destination for sure, worth a visit


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

brett said:


> hahaa yeah its a popular travel destination for sure, worth a visit


:loco:


----------



## brett

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> :loco:


well waddya know stranger:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

brett said:


> well waddya know stranger:wave:


wuudup beerat:nicoderm:


----------



## brett

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> wuudup beerat:nicoderm:


not mush brah


----------



## brett

:inout:I got a new project:wow::biggrin:


----------



## brett

brett said:


> :inout:I got a new project:wow::biggrin:































stage 1


----------



## plague

Nice big daddy ttt


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett

triple OG Pete








candyman


----------



## brett

before








middle
















after Kandy and Chrome


----------



## brett




----------



## regal ryda

damn that looks good Brett :thumbsup: did you make that one the metal for the roof that is


----------



## brett

regal ryda said:


> damn that looks good Brett :thumbsup: did you make that one the metal for the roof that is


:yes:yup thnx its allright


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

brett said:


>


Rip to the scion in the backround. 

Lookin forward to meetin you next month bro. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brett

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Rip to the scion in the backround.
> 
> Lookin forward to meetin you next month bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


 you are the co pilot on the mission eh


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

brett said:


> you are the co pilot on the mission eh


Lol ya......

I hear upstate is nice this time of year. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brett

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Lol ya......
> 
> I hear upstate is nice this time of year.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


beautiful here , bring your mittens


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Long johns too homie. We'll be ready. 

Make sure your sawzall blade is nice and sharp!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brett

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Long johns too homie. We'll be ready.
> 
> Make sure your sawzall blade is nice and sharp!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


thats old school ive stepped it up sawzall is dusty


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## brett

I wanna finish this car


----------



## brett




----------



## brett




----------



## steadydippin

Hey that car looks familiar....
You going to send Marc back with that new and improved roof:boink:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

steadydippin said:


> Hey that car looks familiar....
> You going to send Marc back with that new and improved roof:boink:


J needs that roof skin more than you 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steadydippin

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> J needs that fore skin more than you
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'm not going to argue with that!!!:rofl:


----------



## Madrox64

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> J needs that roof skin more than you
> 
> 
> Sent from Zach Morris cell phone


:wow:


----------



## Car Buff

Nice Work.if i May say


----------



## 815moto

:wave:


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> :wave:


howdy


----------



## brett

Car Buff said:


> Nice Work.if i May say


thnx I posted lots of pics last few pages


----------



## divine69impala

Brett, does the moonroof motor keep trying to turn if you hold the button switch forward or reverse? How does the motor stop if you don't release the button? I don't want to burn up the motor or damage anything. Hope the question made sense. I know I newer cars , like my sunroof motor won't turn no more when its all the way opened.


----------



## westsidehydros

it'll go as long as you hold switch


----------



## divine69impala

westsidehydros said:


> it'll go as long as you hold switch


Anybody ever put a window module in , for the sunroof? This should make it one touch and remote .


----------



## domino9981

all your work is looking good brett how much would u charge to put one of those roofs in a 84 coupe deville


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Brett's doin his thing on madrox64's roof. 

Lookin great so far. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brett

hahaaa nice pic!


----------



## brett

madrox64 made the journey out for an install:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

Looks good, wish I could have made the trip


----------



## 815moto

Well since your not coming out, when can I ship you my car? I need to get it done ASAP.


----------



## brett

815moto said:


> Well since your not coming out, when can I ship you my car? I need to get it done ASAP.


ship it today , sorry im too busy to take a week for the trip have to get caught up ...


----------



## Madrox64

Thank again Brett!!! Turned out great!


----------



## brett

Madrox64 said:


> Thank again Brett!!! Turned out great!


Word up thnx mang


----------



## westsidehydros

werd


----------



## brett




----------



## Detour64

Any one have any 44" roofskins available?


----------



## brett




----------



## brett

brett said:


> View attachment 632651


hmmm


----------



## brett




----------



## LUVMYDROPS

brett said:


> View attachment 633332


How much


----------



## brett

LUVMYDROPS said:


> How much


they are skins only no prerings


----------



## divine69impala




----------



## divine69impala




----------



## divine69impala




----------



## divine69impala

Thanks brett for all your advice!! Your advice and lots of long nights has almost made this part of the project almost done. It's not perfect and far from your quality of work. It's just nice to say that I did everthing myself except the gluing down of the canvas top. I still have to get the sunvisor done at a trim shop, since I don't sew.


----------



## brett

divine69impala said:


> Thanks brett for all your advice!! Your advice and lots of long nights has almost made this part of the project almost done. It's not perfect and far from your quality of work. It's just nice to say that I did everthing myself except the gluing down of the canvas top. I still have to get the sunvisor done at a trim shop, since I don't sew.


 hey no problemo! that looks pretty legit to me nice job, is that an orange tint glass? i have one of those only one ive ever seen!


----------



## divine69impala

brett said:


> hey no problemo! that looks pretty legit to me nice job, is that an orange tint glass? i have one of those only one ive ever seen!


It's a light gold, tea colored glass. I was on a hunt for a mirrored one, but I guess I was lucky enough to just find that one.


----------



## brett

hoopty back on the road , this years plans are finish the paint , juice it, upgrade to 44, add e&g shell top and matching 5th wheel


----------



## vintage1976

brett said:


> hoopty back on the road , this years plans are finish the paint , juice it, upgrade to 44, add e&g shell top and matching 5th wheel


Baller


----------



## brett

Naw son , I said plans . Dreamin of ballin


----------



## vintage1976

Your plans will happen


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## brett

vintage1976 said:


> Your plans will happen


yeah they might, thnx to you cupcake


----------



## westsidehydros

aint you two sweet

:boink:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

......two more weeks


----------



## brett

1sick2kacr said:


> ......two more weeks


:run:aww shit


----------



## 1sick2kacr

brett said:


> :run:aww shit


One week.....


----------



## brett

1sick2kacr said:


> One week.....
> 
> oh yeah im getting prepped
> 
> taking the 42 out of my big body , squeezing in the 44"


----------



## brett

44 it'll go


----------



## vintage1976

brett said:


> 44 it'll go


my thats a big hole you have there sir...............................no **** hno:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

vintage1976 said:


> my thats a big hole you have there sir...............................no **** hno:


Peep the roof fairy plan.


----------



## brett

1sick2kacr said:


> Peep the roof fairy plan.


hahaaaa wtf ! yeah im ready just gotta get the shop truck back together


----------



## brett

uhmmm how much did i quote you? tips are accepted lol


----------



## 1sick2kacr

brett said:


> uhmmm how much did i quote you? tips are accepted lol


Lmao....you quoted me some candle light dinners n shit....no ****....lol. 
For real I'm excited as hell on seeing this happen. I'll be pulling that headliner out on Wednesday at the latest so she'll be ready to go when you get here.


----------



## MR.E

Looking for a 42" skin hit me up


----------



## brett




----------



## sickthree




----------



## brett




----------



## Dino

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818

Detour64 said:


> Any one have any 44" roofskins available?


I'm looking for 44"moonroof in Arizona 85301 zip if anyone knows of any close by


----------



## Marcos_707

Looking for a 42" or 44" let me knw


----------



## brett

I'm still here


----------



## Mr. 412

brett said:


> I'm still here


I hope you are & still willing as soon as I find a car.


----------



## brett

Mr. 412 said:


> I hope you are & still willing as soon as I find a car.


I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Mr. 412

brett said:


> I'm not going anywhere


My man !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## showlows69

If u have hydraulics on yur car can u put a sunroof on n if so do u need to reinforce it


----------



## brett

If done right the roof is plenty sturdy enough to handle juice.


----------



## brett

brett said:


> If done right the roof is plenty sturdy enough to handle juice.


 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ProTNcijTVM


----------



## Mr. 412

brett said:


> I'm not going anywhere


A little closer … Got a car, now just gotta figure out a direction and get some cash to interest you !!!


----------



## Heights

What would an original metal 44 inch sunroof go for


----------



## brett

Probably a lot because I'm pretty sure they didn't make them 44


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

Hey Brett, you wouldn't happen to have a 44 for sale would you?


----------



## brett

Naw man I don't just can't find em anymore


----------



## jos8281

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> Hey Brett, you wouldn't happen to have a 44 for sale would you?


I have a complete 44 for sale works great
Comes roof skin and headliner. $325 text me 215 910 6486


----------



## Uniquesunroof

jos8281 said:


> I have a complete 44 for sale works great
> Comes roof skin and headliner. $325 text me 215 910 6486


how many 44" you have


----------



## king debo

jos8281 said:


> I have a complete 44 for sale works great
> Comes roof skin and headliner. $325 text me 215 910 6486


I texted you..


----------



## brett

king debo said:


> I texted you..


 the roof is sold


----------



## brett

whats up out there? im looking to book some work for the winter off /season ~ moonroofs , custom paint etc.
any northeasternerslooking get in touch ,thanks ya'll


----------



## brett

Getting dusty in here


----------



## braman213

brett said:


> Getting dusty in here


Do you have any 44's or 42's complete with everything


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

brett said:


> Getting dusty in here


The 44's are getting thin. Hard to find these days:ugh:


----------



## brett

braman213 said:


> Do you have any 44's or 42's complete with everything


couple 42s


----------



## raiderndadesert

How much to install a 42 in a box chevy


----------



## SERIOUS

Picked a caddy a few weeks ago that has a sunroof. Seems to work fine but it needs new weather striping. Where can I get it and how hard is it to replace thanks


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

SERIOUS said:


> Picked a caddy a few weeks ago that has a sunroof. Seems to work fine but it needs new weather striping. Where can I get it and how hard is it to replace thanks


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385941


----------



## brett

raiderndadesert said:


> How much to install a 42 in a box chevy


$1500 for 42 installed, I have a few


----------



## Mr. 412

Brett,

Any advantage or disadvantage to do a 42 rather than a 44 other than the obvious?


----------



## brett

Mr. 412 said:


> Brett,
> 
> Any advantage or disadvantage to do a 42 rather than a 44 other than the obvious?


 depends
in what car?
in a 80s caddy a 42 saves moving seatbelts


----------



## Mr. 412

brett said:


> depends
> in what car?
> in a 80s caddy a 42 saves moving seatbelts


64


----------



## brett

64 need 44 , but the other advantage of 42 is I have3 ,44s none


----------



## og ron c

ttt


----------



## Reckless

i need a 44" complete.
LMK.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Look on Craiglist Orlando


----------



## regal ryda

brett said:


> 64 need 44 , but the other advantage of 42 is I have3 ,44s none


Do you have a clean tub for a 42 or the mounting ring for a 44


----------



## johnson321

I was thinking the same thing about hodepine this morning. 
Lol, joking. nice photos


----------



## OGMIDWEST

44 Available Willing to part out...678-768-9044


----------



## OGMIDWEST

44 just cut out 1/8/17


----------



## Reckless

i need a 44" complete.
LMK.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Reckless said:


> i need a 44" complete.
> LMK.


 678-768-9044 I have one....in Atlanta Ga.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

regal ryda said:


> Do you have a clean tub for a 42 or the mounting ring for a 44


 complete 42 and My good 44 for sale !!


----------



## Reckless

Still looking for a complete 44"


----------

